# JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out again but with new X.V)



## NetKidz (Mar 30, 2007)

Just found DX started to sale JetBeam C-LE at $25 shipped.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2095

Wonder if they're going to sale MK.II X, too? :lolsign:



EDIT: price changed to $26 and just a few left. Kyle said it comes with holster, thus $26 is really a great deal!

EDIT: C-LE sold out again. But DX comes with new Dexlight X.V Cree 5-Mode 1xAA Flashlight, $23.95 shipped.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Holy crap Batman! That's a good deal!!!!

Makes you reconsidering getting a Fenix L1D TUBE for 20USD or a Jetbeam for 25USD. Hm.... Tough call...


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Aw, now that kills the appreciation of the one I have


----------



## Upplyst (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

2 for me. Damned be DX and damned be Paypal. I can not possibly resist this one, neither can I give any sane reasons for buying these lights. My gf said this: "If I find any more of those GPM packages in the mailbox they will go straight to the trashcan. Ok, now i know! gifts for my brothers birthdays.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Is it the same torch as this one...

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151087


----------



## Lobo (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



abvidledUK said:


> Is it the same torch as this one...
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151087


 
Is there any difference from that and the regular Jetbeam C-LE?  

Oh, and I heard something about a version you could run on 14500, is that true? And does anyone know if this is that version, or if it even exists such a version?


----------



## Radio (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

OMG!!!! In for TEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoundMix (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Forget running with a 14500. This will blow the circuit.





Lobo said:


> Oh, and I heard something about a version you could run on 14500, is that true? And does anyone know if this is that version, or if it even exists such a version?


----------



## Lobo (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



SoundMix said:


> Forget running with a 14500. This will blow the circuit.


 
I know, but were some rumours about a "special" version with hidden mode. Something about using the same circuitry as jetbeam MrkIIx, so it could take the 14500s. Just wanted to know if there was any truth in that rumour.


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

@soundmix - why? did you blow yours?  you've got defective one

again..again... no problem using 14500


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Yes, some will take 14500 but some CPFers' C-LE failed after some period with 14500.  I wouldn't recommend trying 14500. 

No matter running with 14500 or not, the heatsink should be fixed. Please refer to chimo's post at: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/154165


----------



## T4R06 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

lets get back to the subject 
very nice deal on DX


----------



## Norm (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

No mention of HA.
Norm


----------



## lowatts (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Just ordered one, along with one of those $10 AA Cree lights. Hope it gets here fast : )


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



What else can I say... good for those who didn't get in on one back in Jan.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

That's a silly good price. Just wondering if the seoul L1p-clone at DX is a better deal.


----------



## heliyardsale (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Damnit! I'm a very weak Flashaholic! I bought one, My excuse is I had to buy some 10400's so, what the hell, why not add the JetBeam for 25.00??? I know, It's a sickness... We need a number to call like AA has....

Did it....   
Heli


----------



## bullpup (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

JUst orderd one. My friends will be happy since I can not possible use all these that I have been ordering.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Crap. I'm tired of ordering from DX. :lolsign:


----------



## Ritch (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Could not resist. I ordered 2. The CLE seems to be the ideal AA-combination in brightness, compactness, multilevel and price. Hopefully this batch is passably well machined.

richard


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

These are a steal at this price


----------



## Timdog68 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Well isnt this great.
I have to wait until the end of April for a replacement to the hunk of junk I got in February from Emilion.
Now the light I already have 48.00 invested in (return shipping included) is 25.00 with shipping included.
I wonder if these are so cheap becuase the threads are simliar to the unit I originally received?
If they are good lights why cant emil ship my replacement until mid-april?
Good Luck,I do hope you all get good versions at that great price but I'm even more upset and confused than before. 
Tim


----------



## flame2000 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

That's a good price, grab it before they disappear!


----------



## TCW 60 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I was proud to have a rare C-LE and now this .


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Thank you, NetKidz, for the heads up. :goodjob:


----------



## datiLED (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Now they are up to $26. ???


----------



## mercmaster (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



AFAustin said:


> Thank you, NetKidz, for the heads up. :goodjob:


 
+1 Thank you NetKidz!!


----------



## davenlei (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Cool. I'm in for +1.

So now I have five lights I am waiting on in the mail. The Rex (Kai), JetBeam (DX), 'U2' style (DX) and a couple of those 'AA' lights in grey with SSC emitters for a swap. 
I gotta intercept all those packages before they are picked up by the wife. 
I wonder what the postman thinks seeing so many yellow packages being sent to me from China.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Damn, how in the world can I resist this. Incredible deal! I paid $10 more than this for my C-LE and I though it was a steal at that price. 

My only question is this the same light as what Emillion was selling? I'm just making sure this isn't a cheaper version specifically made for DX. The packaging is the same as the one I have so I figure they are the same but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I hate Kyle/Kai with passion. They are taking me to poorhouse. Please, somebody stop them!!!

I tried, I really tried for full 300 seconds to resist but finally gave up and put an order for one.

Seriously, if you missed the Rexlight, at least don't miss this one. These will sell out very shortly.

- Vikas


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Heck, I just ordered 2 of the MTE 1xAA SSC P4's a week ago, but I hate to miss out on a great deal.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1995

Can anyone compare and contrast the two lights a bit?


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I got charged $0.01 for shipping, it should have been free! I want my money back!  :laughing:

But seriously, it's a really good price


----------



## LGCubana (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Doesn't ship until April 10th, but the price has already increased to


 $26
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2095
 
That's a 4% increase


----------



## brownout (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



EngrPaul said:


> I got charged $0.01 for shitting, it should have been free! I want my money back!  :laughing:


 
LoL, I had to quote you before the edit key struck  

You should move, we poop for free here.

Sorry, back to lurk only mode


----------



## SoundMix (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



T4R06 said:


> @soundmix - why? did you blow yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No mine works fine and has perfect threads, I use NiMH batteries in it. Many users here, with the hidden mode, have blown their Jetbeam C-LE's. Do a search.





It's quite possible, that unlike it's bigger brother the MKII, the C-LE can't take the heat for very long. I tried a 14500 briefly and it got too hot IMHO. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



brownout said:


> LoL, I had to quote you before the edit key struck
> 
> You should move, we poop for free here.
> 
> Sorry, back to lurk only mode


 
LOL, I had to read that sentence over a couple of times before I understood what he really meant. 
Charged for shitting? Man, I hope you eat your fibres then.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



davenlei said:


> Cool. I'm in for +1...... *I gotta intercept all those packages before they are picked up by the wife.* I wonder what the postman thinks seeing so many yellow packages being sent to me from China.


That's why a true Flashaholic has them shipped to the office..


----------



## FlashCrazy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Sheesh...I thought my radio-controlled airplane hobby was expensive. I just _had_ to order two of these. Funny thing, I counted my flashlights last night...48  Like I need two more! Well, at least it's an even 50 now.


----------



## Abumustafa (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

:lolsign: I will have 1 hmm mayb 2 well just the 1, damn cant make my mind up they might neva be for sale again!!!

let me decide


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Wow! Can't believe it, after suffering through that painful group buy to finally get my grail light, now it's $26?

Oh well, I like mine, don't know if I want to deal with another, maybe...


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Dammitt!!!.. Very tempting! And I just ordered the $10 CREE light from DX this weekI was also on the Group Buy for these last time around and ended up selling mine... Will... try... and .... resist.....


----------



## lightbug (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

What a great deal at current price. Just hope these lights go through the QC before Jetbeam ships them out to their vendors.


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Ooops... there goes the 2nd hand profiteering resale market  :laughing:


----------



## Eskimonio (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Couldn't resist -- in for TWO.

** edit **

Thanks for the heads-up NetKidz...repped


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Yep. I agree on a couple pts above. There were a lot of bum lights. I hope the QC is better on these ones.

And yeah, the bottom just dropped out on the C-LE resale market. Oh well, sold my extra, and I'm happy with the one I got!

Edit Hey are those U bin SSC stars any good from DX?


----------



## davenlei (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Gunga,


I have ordered several of the DX 'U' bin stars and they work fine for me. No problems so far.


----------



## Knighthood (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

If these flashlight does not have the hidden mode, then those that has the hidden mode flashlight still have value on the market. Only time will tell.


----------



## alphazeta (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Arrrggg.... I just happened onto CPF a few months back when I was researching nimh cells to use in a modified batterypack for my cordless drill...

The modified ELLY thread then caught my interest & I learned of DX & some other sites. Placed my first LED flashlight order in the first week of march & just made my FIFTH order with DX (the jetbeam & a handful of cree stars)

shoot, I don't even have a small EDC yet & am looking to buy either the 1AAA liteflux or fenix l0dce...

geez, aside from using them for the occasion diffused lighting tasks for taking photos, i don't even know if i have a need for all of these. i live & work in nyc.

i need to get a gripe... someone pls HELP!


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Dude, can I go into therapy with you? My collection is in my sig. It started from nothing a few months agao, and I don't even need lights THAT much...

Get yourself a small edc (either one that you mentioned will be great) and just try to put this website on parental block or something (hmmm, may have to try that myself)!


----------



## alphazeta (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

LOL, gunga... I guess your telling me that I keep up this pace, I can kiss my down payment good bye. 

but hey, you have some nice lights listed there... I could use some of those. 

*SMACK* DOH! here we go again...


----------



## Minjin (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

How does the UI work on this thing? Do you have to twist multiple times to get through the stages? Sounds like a pain...


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Hi alphazeta, yeah, if you want a Lumapower M3 or Fenix, PM me, I will have to sell off a light somewhere, I have an LOD CE coming and I really can't justify this many lights (!!!!). I'm looking into some Li-on batteries so not sure what to keep anymore.

Minjin, yes, it's a multi twisty. ONce for medium, twice for low, 3 time for high, 4 for strobe, 5 for SOS. If you wait a few secs before twisting again, it resets to medium.

Yes, it can be a pain, especially if you don't like twisties. I don't mind, and this is the smallest AA cree, so I like mine.


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



Minjin said:


> ...Do you have to twist multiple times to get through the stages? Sounds like a pain...


Yes, you do. I don't mind mine - easy to do 2 handed, can be done one handed if you concentrate - but you may prefer something with a clicky.


----------



## Dobbler (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Joined CPF a few weeks ago...

9 flashlights later...

I'm on step 0 of the 12 step program: DENIAL


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



Dobbler said:


> Joined CPF a few weeks ago...
> 
> 9 flashlights later...
> 
> I'm on step 0 of the 12 step program: DENIAL


 
And there you shall stay...


----------



## fnmag (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Thanks for the heads up. That's a great price on the Jetbeam.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



Dobbler said:


> Joined CPF a few weeks ago...
> 
> 9 flashlights later...
> 
> I'm on step 0 of the 12 step program: DENIAL


Yeah, but noone told you that it's an up escalator and you're on the top trying to get down..


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I feel the same way. I already own this light (and a L1DCE for that matter) but I am having a VERY hard time resisting buying another one. It is such a high quality light and for $26 shipped it is a true bargain! I am telling myself that I don't need another one because I already have 3 EDC cree lights (C-LE,L1DCE,T5) and I have 2 Rexlights on the way, but it is still hard to resist! 

Please help.....:candle: 





gunga said:


> Dude, can I go into therapy with you? My collection is in my sig. It started from nothing a few months agao, and I don't even need lights THAT much...
> 
> Get yourself a small edc (either one that you mentioned will be great) and just try to put this website on parental block or something (hmmm, may have to try that myself)!


----------



## mmmflashlights (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

This does look like about just what I've wanted. Is it safe to say that this isn't as impressively bright as some of the other compact 1 AA Cree lights though (I'm not talking about the Elly either)? For this light DX lists 1000 Lux at 1M, while the other similarly compact 1 AA Crees on their site are listed at anywhere from 1500-3700 Lux at 1M. Can anyone more familiar with this light confirm that it's not as bright as some of the simpler 'competition' to this light that DX sells? 

I do know that it's obviously about more than just sheer light output (multiple light levels, runtimes, build quality, etc). But considering that it's a multiple output light, I would have hoped that the highest output mode would compare favorably with some of the other similarly compact AA models that DX sells.


----------



## gilles44 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I agree [email protected] seems very low comparing to other DX light
How does it compare to L1D ?
Thanks.

Gilles


----------



## datiLED (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I'm in...

I sold or traded my first two Jetbeam CL-E's for other lights that interested me. I had regrets about it soon afterward. I will not let this one get away for $26.

On the bright side, I have a JiL DD, and 200+ lumen 3D Seoul mag to show for it.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



gilles44 said:


> I agree [email protected] seems very low comparing to other DX light
> How does it compare to L1D ?
> Thanks.
> 
> Gilles


 
In terms of total output I would say it is maybe 45-50 lumens on high while the L1DCE is around 60-65. The L1DCE is noticably brighter but it also has much more throw due to the smooth reflector. The downfall of this being the rings that surround the hotspot, while the C-LE has a flawless perfect beam! 

mmmflashlights,

The reason that some of DX new Cree lights have such high Lux readings is because those models most likely use smooth reflectors which give them a very high lux reading even if the total output is relatively similar to this light. Some of those lights also use 3.7v rechargable cells which will give them very high brightness but with short runtime and a possibility to overheat. The C-LE uses common AA cells (Alkaline,NIMH,or Energizer Lithium L91). That alone will give it less overall output compared to some lights, but will also give it much longer runtime and make it a better choice to give to someone as a gift who is not a flashaholic. 

If you don't own one of these you should buy one asap for the current price!


----------



## stockae92 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



gilles44 said:


> I agree [email protected] seems very low comparing to other DX light
> How does it compare to L1D ?
> Thanks.
> 
> Gilles



lux doesn't tell you the whole picture, it only measure the hot spot

flood will help you see around the hot spot


----------



## derfyled (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Grab them while you can !

I own two and I'm very satisfied. It has even replaced my HDS for edc. Of course, it's not the same quality and not as bright but it is so small. Also, I won't cry for weeks if I ever loose it.

Only down side, it's PVM regulated (on medium and low) but the high mode is just perfect and really impressing for a single AA.

I confirm, it's a good deal


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I have one of the Jetbeam C-LEs for the group buy (with hidden mode), and by calibrating my light meter results to Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com scale, the C-LE on Hi gets ~30 for throw and ~35 for output.

To put that in perspective, that's about the same throw as the L1DCE on Med, and the overall output roughly half-way between Med and Hi on the L1DCE.

I don't have any of the 1AA DX cree lights yet, but compared to the regular lux-clone Elly, the C-LE has ~45% more throw, and over 110% more output.

Clearly, the OP reflector reduces the throw to some degree.

I really don't need another one of these, given all the Cree/SSC moding I'm doing on my other lights, but I couldn't resist ordering one more. I've got a lot of gift giving to do, I think ...


----------



## orbital (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> In terms of total output I would say it is maybe 45-50 lumens on high while the L1DCE is around 60-65. The L1DCE is noticably brighter but it also has much more throw due to the smooth reflector. The downfall of this being the rings that surround the hotspot, while the C-LE has a flawless perfect beam!
> 
> mmmflashlights,
> 
> ...



Thanks to all the seasoned CPFs who are saying the same thing,.. not to snooze on this one.


----------



## Minjin (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

The thing is, folks, prices like this will become the norm. We're just so accostomed to high prices for our lights because they were being handmade or in very small quantities. Once factories in China get geared up, what was a $100 light a year ago, will easily be a $20 light today. 

So maybe if you guys stop going gaga over them, the prices will come down even more. 

That said, I picked one up for myself.


----------



## BGater (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

My first JetBeam on the way. Nice price. Hope they dont deliver it on a Saturday when the boss is home. My marriage is becoming LED challenged me thinks.

Gater


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Ugh, so hard to resist. I think the thing is, I have a few crees already (including one of these) and a Rexlight on the way. 

It is a great deal, but I have one already. The other thing is, I think the beams coming out of SSC lights are supposed to be much cleaner (especially since they work well with the established luxeon reflectors) so as they develop, they could be very nice.

The other thing is the "next big thing". It was Luxeon, and Cree/seoul now, but who knows what is coming soon? I figure I have a few current bleeding edge lights now, and I can always wait for the next amazing discovery.

However, these would make wicked gifts for people who would appreciate a llight...


----------



## Dobbler (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I'm guessing the OP reflector could be stealing some of the throw in favor of better spill?


----------



## Effulgence (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Darn, I gave in. I ordered 2...

So much for my MiniMag 1499 Hotwire and Mag85.


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

You guys are cracking me up....

Just be lucky you are not addicted to Alephs....and any McGizmo lights...

Oh and yes I ordered 2 C-LE :laughing:


----------



## Dobbler (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I'm moving from Step 0 (Denial) to Step 0.5 (Set price limit)

I'm not going to spend more than 2 digits ($99) on any one light :drunk:


----------



## oregon (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



Minjin said:


> The thing is, folks, prices like this will become the norm. We're just so accostomed to high prices for our lights because they were being handmade or in very small quantities. Once factories in China get geared up, what was a $100 light a year ago, will easily be a $20 light today.


 
I hope you are right.

I heard yesterday that China, who holds a huge portion of the US debt, intends to decrease by $200 billion its US debt. This reverses its long-standing investment in dollar denominated investments. This news, along with OPEC's interest in denominating oil in EUROS and not dollars makes me wonder about the future strength of the dollar. We could be in the golden age of cheap Chinese goods right now. 

That said, I've loaded in on another Jetbeam! A gift, of course.

Thank you kindly for the heads up.

oregon


----------



## Phredd (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



cqbdude said:


> Just be lucky you are not addicted to Alephs....and any McGizmo lights...




I just saw the Orbs last night -- very nice ... and expensive. Alephs and McGizmos? I'm afraid to look... My kids are starting to worry about me.

Phredd


----------



## lowatts (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



gunga said:


> Ugh, so hard to resist. I think the thing is, I have a few crees already (including one of these) and a Rexlight on the way.
> 
> It is a great deal, but I have one already. The other thing is, I think the beams coming out of SSC lights are supposed to be much cleaner (especially since they work well with the established luxeon reflectors) so as they develop, they could be very nice.
> 
> ...


I agree, this is a nice light but it looks like more nice lights will be coming out this year. I'm tempted to get more than the one I already ordered, but I'm going to try to spread out my cash. I'd like to see what can be done with the new Luxeon Rebel too. This is a great deal for someone who doesn't already have one or actually *needs* a good AA light though.


----------



## beefy6969 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

In for one. 

My Rexlight needs a new companion.

Im sure this will hold its resale value. Woot!


----------



## Minjin (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



beefy6969 said:


> Im sure this will hold its resale value. Woot!



Just wait till Kai gets ahold of them and the price war begins. :laughing:


----------



## flyingbrass (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I can't afford to read this forum. The Nite-Ize update for my minimag was cheap enough, but an L2D recently dented my plastic. Now the Jetbeam. I couldn't resist for the price because I was wanting something smaller for EDC. Still need a decent battery charger and some more Rayovacs or Eneloops. It all adds up.

Worse is I find myself perusing the modified lights forum, drooling and getting ideas. Truth be told, I rarely have a need for any flashlight.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



Minjin said:


> Just wait till Kai gets ahold of them and the price war begins. :laughing:


Thanks for the reminder ..... I'll sit back and wait now !!


----------



## FlashKat (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Kai will probably get them to drive the price wars, then turn it into another Rexlight deal. It will be $24.99 for a short time then $50.00 ..hehehe. After they will come out with the $100.00 SS version.


Perfectionist said:


> Thanks for the reminder ..... I'll sit back and wait now !!


----------



## mmmflashlights (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Thanks for the comments regarding brightness. Since the Orange Peel reflector is apparently used for smoothness of flood at the cost of some brightness, does anyone know if there's a good candidate for a smooth reflector that can be swapped that would give a brighter hotspot. Not that I don't care about a decent flood, but I'd like to get more throw out of it. I wonder if the reflector in the 'Powerlight HX-G011' could be put into the JetBeam with decent results (I have one on the way in the mail). 

Is the reflector easily removed from the C-LE?


----------



## Luxson (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

Its early in morning over here, and you guys already made me $64.50 poorer. I frantically pressed my keyboard, go through the process without a blink  Ordered 2 jet and a cree module. Got to change my home page to some other site like passion control forum. Thanks but no thanks.... but then again, thanks I think. Good deal but please slow the pace!


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

does anyone have one and can confirm dx claim of 70-80 lumens? i like kiadomain's honest reviews he includes over dx extreme i think. why can i never pull up kiadomains website. can someone give me a link?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*

I like Kia's honestly as well and some times it gets me laughing a bit because he is almost too honest. Refering to his own lights as flimsy or not quality. LOL. 

Anyways the brightness is no where near 80 lumens, but that is not DX claim but rather the output claimed directly by Jetbeam. I would say it is around 45-50 real lumens (leaning towards the 50). The output is very nice and for $26 you will NOT be able to buy a better light. 




jasonsmaglites said:


> does anyone have one and can confirm dx claim of 70-80 lumens? i like kiadomain's honest reviews he includes over dx extreme i think. why can i never pull up kiadomains website. can someone give me a link?


----------



## outofgum (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Whoa, I just ordered, must have gotten one of the last ones. When I ordered, it showed 7 left.

Thanks Netkidz! I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## Radio (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

They call this the "CPF Effect" :lolsign:


----------



## LA OZ (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

I wish this is a clicky like the Rexlight. I ordered the $30 Rexlight and this Jetbeam is tempting. I may not able to resist for long. Look like it cannot take the 14500 battery.

Does it get really hot on high? What is the running time on high?


----------



## NetKidz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Kyle said it comes with a holster! I think $26 is really a great deal!


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*



Radio said:


> They call this the "CPF Effect" :lolsign:


I'd call it "flashdotted.." (from the term "slashdotted" from the site "slashdot.com")...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Zerius (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

or cpf'd from rfd'd from redflagdeals.com


----------



## Abumustafa (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $25 @DX*



jasonsmaglites said:


> does anyone have one and can confirm dx claim of 70-80 lumens? i like kiadomain's honest reviews he includes over dx extreme i think. why can i never pull up kiadomains website. can someone give me a link?



Jason Its www.KaiDomain.com


----------



## Abumustafa (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*



NetKidz said:


> Just found DX started to sale JetBeam C-LE at $25 shipped.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2095
> 
> Wonder if they're going to sale MK.II X, too? :lolsign:
> ...



Hmm That was Quick Netkidz, acouple of days an they all sold out lucky i ordered 2 :lolsign: !!!


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Whew, I ordered one last night before going to bed. Looks like I got one of the last ones. Well, I hope it lives up to the hype: small, well crafted, etc.


----------



## sienna (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Just ordered 2, back in stock for now


----------



## Ottawa411 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

I saw this when it was first listed @DX, but I didn't order it because I am still waiting for my Rexlight 2.0 from Kai and wasn't sure how much sense it made to order something else right now. Once I made up my mind (gave in to temptation) to buy it, it was sold out. I just happened to go back there and saw it was available again. I hope they are better at keeping to their promised shipping times than Kyle or Kai have been in the past. Anticipation really kills me.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Is it not DX's answer to the Rexlight ?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Cool ..... hopefully this batch will be "new and imporoved" .....


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*



abvidledUK said:


> Is it not DX's answer to the Rexlight ?


 
Good observation. That way they both get business instead of competing with each other, according the the CPF requirement to "buy both".


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*



abvidledUK said:


> Is it not DX's answer to the Rexlight ?


I love this hothouse technology development and unrestrained commercial competition. Bring it on...


----------



## Abumustafa (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Check this is out guys on Ebay :lolsign: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JetBeam-C-LE-High-Performance-LED-Digital-Flashlight_W0QQitemZ260099605074QQcategoryZ106987QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Feel sorry for the ppl who buy them at twice the price!!!


----------



## Dobbler (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

Ordered another since they are available again (whatever that means since they're not shipping until 4/10/07?)

Back to step 0 of the 12 step program.

Time for an intervention!!! :lolsign:


----------



## TeK (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (sold out)*

I failed to get one from the first batch so I'm pretty happy they're back... I just ordered one now. It's going to be a nice birthday present for whoever will have their birthday next


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Just got mine too! I just couldn't pass up this deal! 
And its my first Jetbeam!


----------



## Mad1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Damn you guys, my wallet really won't thank you, But I will. 

Just ordered one, it will be my first cree light and like with strobe and sos.


----------



## Steve L (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Well I kept holding off, but finally crumbled. I'm in for 1. With a rexlight on order, a L1DCE, LODCE, and The Next Level(3D regular clickie with Seoul P4) I don' t really need it, but since when did that figure into the equation.


----------



## Emilion (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Its pretty hard to tell here.
But those stock were leftover of the very first batch.....for sale in China only. Some CPFer's who e-mailed me should know what I mean.

Okay....
We are re-doing the CLE, coming in May, and JET MKII AAA.
And a new MKIIx is coming very soon, hmmmm a little improvement with the bezel completely sealed.


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

So what Dealextreme selling now is the first batch.  I am glad to have hold off my trigger finger on this one.


----------



## Cuso (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Whats wrong with the first batch??


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Yah, what's wrong with the first batch?????????????????????


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Not sure, but he is redoing the next C-LE and he is not happy with DealExtreme for pushing it out at less than retail price.


----------



## saltwater (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Still waiting on my 2 CE's ordered from Emillion on Jan 14 which I will most likely never receive and doubt were ever shipped so I cant speak from experience. Several here have reported output is much less than claimed, poor quality threads which lock up and make light worthless, and inadequete and improper heatsinking which may cause premature failure of led. The threads are mostly burried here on CPF but they do exist.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

So, Emilion is hinting that DX is clearing out merchandise known to have poor workmanship? 

I hope not. Deal Extreme hasn't stated that on their sales page. They need to keep selling honorable product to keep our respect. We'll see what transpires.


----------



## Vickers (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Well, I've had 8 or 9 transactions with 5U/DX, and all have been satisfactory. 

I've never dealt with Emilion, but the simple fact that he appears to be throwing a fellow JB distributor under the wheels (deservedly so or not) on a public forum is quite telling.


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



> Originally Posted by LA Oz: Not sure, but he is redoing the next C-LE and he is not happy with DealExtreme for pushing it out at less than retail price


.

"Retail Price" What does this mean? Since there appears to be only one dealer online (up to now)--Emillion--that means his price, right?


----------



## flyingbrass (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

This will be my first JetBeam. If it's junk it will be my last.


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



HarveyRich said:


> .
> 
> "Retail Price" What does this mean? Since there appears to be only one dealer online (up to now)--Emillion--that means his price, right?



Well, I will give you an example. This afternoon, the Jetbeam MKIIx was $47 shipped but now it is $65 shipped. It is obvious that Emilion threaten DealExtreme to sell at a price that he fixed or else.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

2 cheers to DX for trying to cut us a deal. It takes gonads to go challenge Big Brother prices and I appreciate his effort. I think this type of price fixing is illegal in the US (although Surefire and Apple seem to be able to get away with it....) and it takes dealers like DX to break monopoly pricing practices. I understand if DX has to give in to threats, but I appreciate his attempt.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Well I know who I trust, and it's not the one who can't even put the photo's of the lights accessories on his website properly !!

Emillion is trying to maintain a monopoly, ie higher prices.

DX for me every time, great CS, very good product prices, very honest appraisals.

DX, you get my custom.

Personally, Jetbeam, wouldn't touch them with a barge-pole, whichever supplier.

Too many bad reports.


----------



## flame2000 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



abvidledUK said:


> *Well I know who I trust, and it's not the one who can't even put the photo's of the lights accessories on his website properly !!*
> 
> Emillion is trying to maintain a monopoly, ie higher prices.
> 
> ...


 
 .........I like that!


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



nerdgineer said:


> 2 cheers to DX for trying to cut us a deal. It takes gonads to go challenge Big Brother prices and I appreciate his effort. I think this type of price fixing is illegal in the US (although Surefire and Apple seem to be able to get away with it....) and it takes dealers like DX to break monopoly pricing practices. I understand if DX has to give in to threats, but I appreciate his attempt.



There is nothing illegal about distributor and retailer agreements. Just look at your Fry's ad, or any Apple retailer -- they have agreements for minumum advertised pricing (MAP)


----------



## beefy6969 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Dobbler said:


> There is nothing illegal about distributor and retailer agreements. Just look at your Fry's ad, or any Apple retailer -- they have agreements for minumum advertised pricing (MAP)


 
Yea, but this is China. I'm no economist but money talks there..."Show me the money."

Like I said before,

:touche: :touche: , I'm on DX side...survival of the fiittess.


----------



## ruralott (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I am so very tempted. This will certainly put the beloved Civictor in a retirement home.


----------



## naturelle (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



LA OZ said:


> Well, I will give you an example. This afternoon, the Jetbeam MKIIx was $47 shipped but now it is $65 shipped. It is obvious that Emilion threaten DealExtreme to sell at a price that he fixed or else.


Capitalism is showing his bad grimace...


----------



## mcmc (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I love how Emilion doesn't reply to several people's emails, inquiries, and seems to have forgotten to ship others' Jetbeams - but pops up here within a day to trash someone else selling the C-LE. Great job, guy!


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



mcmc said:


> I love how Emilion doesn't reply to several people's emails, inquiries, and seems to have forgotten to ship others' Jetbeams - but pops up here within a day to trash someone else selling the C-LE. Great job, guy!


 
:lolsign:


----------



## sienna (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I will never buy anything from Emilion after this.:thumbsdow


----------



## gilles44 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I bought one last night.
Hope it will be nice.

Gilles


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Looks like the light's been pulled completely from DX. I hope mine still ships, and that Kyle isn't forced to refund everyone/not ship them.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Well as for the price fixing, being a consumer I don't like it... but I am no expert on business laws in China, especially the special Hong Kong economic area.

However one could take Emilion's post here as constructive. Although he hasn't said it well, it could be interpreted as: "hey guys don't waste your money now, I'm going to be getting even better stuff soon"

If that is his intent, or whether he's just itchingbay about Kyle putting out low prices IDK. If I get poor quality lights from Kyle I'm confident that Kyle will make it right, so I took the risk an jumped on both the cheap C-LE and the $45 MkIIx. 

IF the UI and ghastly reverse clickie remain the same for the "improved" MkIIx I won't bother buying one... just as I didn't bother to buy an original one from Emilion's workbench. If the C-LE shows improvements... like maybe low-mid-high instead of the god awful mid-low-high I might buy one.

I'm not going to hold my breath on "improved" Jetbeams until I see some specs and see a review /w beamshots.


----------



## Zerius (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

seems DX has removed the lights


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Emilion may stop supply him all Jetbeam lights. That mean, Dealextreme may have to refund the money to some of you.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

All the more reason I don't plan on buying a JetBeam after all of this BS.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Well, if I do not get my light, I will never buy a JB. 

If I do get it and like it, I may become a customer for Emil's future creations.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Hmm Very strange removing the C-LE i better recieve mine order i have been waiting along time for this !!!

hope they live upto thier word!!!


----------



## bullpup (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Are we in danger of this light possible not being shipped. I thought the MKII was the problem?


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Bullpup i presume they both come form the same dealer!!!

this was a post in the MkIIx thread!!!



> From the DX website:
> 
> 'Update on JetBeam products: we are told to temporarily remove information about JetBeam products, as such JetBeam pages will not be accessible for the time being. Current orders are not affected by this. '



so i hope our orders are not affected!!! :touche:


----------



## orbital (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Delete; Repeat


----------



## whippoorwill (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Well, well, well. What have we here? Three things spring to mind and two of them have negative connotations:

1) Pure unadulterated greed

2) Some sort of distributor agreement that Deal Extreme is in violation of, ie pricing, territory, etc. Deal Extreme may not be an authorized dealer at all.

3) These products may be 'grey' market material bought from a source trying to unload excess inventory. Quality may be an issue and there could be a reputational repercussions. If Emillion(sp) is trying to keep inferior products off the market, then that is a good thing. 

I am not Pollyannish enough to attribute high morals or business ethics to anyone when money is involved.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



whippoorwill said:


> 2) Some sort of distributor agreement that Deal Extreme is in violation of, ie pricing, territory, etc. Deal Extreme may not be an authorized dealer at all.
> 
> 3) These products may be 'grey' market material bought from a source trying to unload excess inventory. Quality may be an issue and there could be a reputational repercussions. If Emillion(sp) is trying to keep inferior products off the market, then that is a good thing.


Did they make any claims to be an authorized dealer? They clearly got the product from somewhere and if they're happy with the amount of money they're making on each one. More power to them. The issue should be with whoever sold DX the lights, not DX.


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Has anyone emailed DX to find out if they will ship out our ordered lights? I sure would either like some sort of conformation on the status of my ordered and paid for 25.00 C-LE or word that DX will be refunding our paypal accounts soon..
Heli


----------



## Minjin (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



heliyardsale said:


> Has anyone emailed DX to find out if they will ship out our ordered lights?
> Heli



If the status of our order changes, they'll let us know. Don't harass them with emails. Part of the cheap cost comes from not wasting a bunch of time responding to every little question...


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Minjin said:


> If the status of our order changes, they'll let us know. Don't harass them with emails. Part of the cheap cost comes from not wasting a bunch of time responding to every little question...


 
I agree, I'm just wondering if anybody has heard anything from them???? I'm really hoping DX and Jetbeam kiss and makeup... I WANT THAT LIGHT!!!


----------



## whippoorwill (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Stereodude said:


> Did they make any claims to be an authorized dealer? They clearly got the product from somewhere and if they're happy with the amount of money they're making on each one. More power to them. The issue should be with whoever sold DX the lights, not DX.


 
I am not trying to make an issue about DX, I am trying to make sense of the situation. I was trying to make an educated guess as to what happened. This has turned into a soap opera.


----------



## infection0 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Dobbler said:


> There is nothing illegal about distributor and retailer agreements. Just look at your Fry's ad, or any Apple retailer -- they have agreements for minumum advertised pricing (MAP)



That's not price fixing - they just can't advertise below a certain price. They can SELL below the price - they just can't advertise it. What Emillion is doing is making a monopoly and forcing a price-fix, which is unethical to me. Of course he will sell it to China for cheap - but he wants to milk money out of others who will pay more.

And - Jetbeam does not lose anything for DX selling less. Jetbeam has sold DX the lights for very cheap, which is why DX can sell so low. Those making the argument that there are costs involved which DX does not incur do not realize that JETBEAM would have CHARGED DX MORE instead of making DX charge US more. Jetbeam makes the same money per light sold by DX regardless of DX's price.

Emillion is angry because someone is eliminating his monopoly on the Jetbeams. Before, he could sell the Jetbeams at whatever price he wanted and take extra profit. Now, we all see how cheap the Jetbeam SHOULD be, had it not been for the price fixing. Think of how much money gets pocketed each light if sold at the 70 dollar mark, if DX could sell it at nearly half that! Emillion is mad because this hurts his profit, clear and simple. He wants gobs of money per Jetbeam. Emillion fanboys, could entertain the idea that he is NOT looking out for CPF, but rather only his own profit. Why else would he be so adamant about the price-fixing and keeping his monopoly? Forgive me if I don't show compassion for Emillion - I don't believe he's hasn't shown any toward us. I think DX should be able to sell the Jetbeams for whatever price they want to. I also think we should look for alternatives such as the Rexlight - which has a better UI and a smaller price tag anyway. With all the drama that's been going on about the low quality C-LEs and price-fixed MKIIx, I'm sure glad that I sold my spot on the C-LE group buy and vowed to be very wary of Jetbeam in the future.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



heliyardsale said:


> ...I'm really hoping DX and Jetbeam kiss and makeup...


It doesn't seem likely, I think Emilion/Jetbeam cut off whichever dealer sold x2x2x3 the Jetbeam-CLEs for that group buy and has now beat up on DX enough to get him to toe the line for future purchases. Hopefully, he will allow DX to fulfill orders already made, which I'm sure DX would like to do.

If I were DX and I had the time (which he may not, he is running a complex business and web site it seems with very little staff), I'd be looking around for a back door source of "overflow" from one of the Jetbeam/Rexlight/etc. manufacturers so I could get some equal quality clones under the table. Then I'd apply another layer of quality control to the product (more time) and sell my own DX branded natural HAIII finished, T6061, metal OP reflector, AR glass, multi-mode, etc. Cree/Seoul light. Maybe I'd call Kai and see if we could do it together just for old times sake...

It is my hope that the capitalistic culture of China (which would have been an oxymoron once) will allow enough "leakage" of products by the OEM factories to support such bypassing of attempted monopolies, thereby getting us better prices.


----------



## Perfectionist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

*Point 1)* 
The only real competition to the mighty L1D-CE has shot itself in the foot !! I bet Fenix are laughing all the way to the bank !!  

*Point 2)* 
The only people to blame for the high price point of the MkIIx ..... are CPFers !! We seem all to willing to pay over the odds for the latest new light !! Ya can't blame JetBeam for charging as much as the market can handle ..... If you have something which you know you can sell for 70,000 ..... would you sell for 45,000 ??  

I love my L1D-CE ..... now if anybody wants me to buy their AA light ..... they have to offer me better quality at the same (or lower) price ..... like potentially RexLight .....

If we all did this instead of the usual CPF motto of "buy both" ..... we'd have consistently improving lights at lower and lower prices ..... well I think so anyway !! :touche:


----------



## boonsht (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



mcmc said:


> I love how Emilion doesn't reply to several people's emails, inquiries, and seems to have forgotten to ship others' Jetbeams - but pops up here within a day to trash someone else selling the C-LE. Great job, guy!



I totally agree. I was planning on getting a few but looking at his past in dealing with some people, i'd rather not risk wasting any money. I'll take my hard earned money else where.


----------



## Calina (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



infection0 said:


> Now, we all see how cheap the Jetbeam SHOULD be, had it not been for the price fixing. Think of how much money gets pocketed
> 
> I think DX should be able to sell the Jetbeams for whatever price they want to.


 

I hope that you see how that this applies as well to other lights from other makers.

If DX can sell at whatever price they wish, it should also be true that JB "Emilion" can sell to whoever he wishes and this might not include DX.


----------



## Minjin (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Its disturbing to see so many people calling the sale of one particular brand of flashlights to be a monopoly. Never before has CPF had so many cheap, good quality lights available. Only a year ago, many of these would have been called grail lights. And now here we are seeing them at prices that would have been unfathomable until recently. And you guys are crying about a monopoly? Emillion commisioned the lights and likely had an agreement with his factory that they not use his design. It seems as though the factory threw away the contract and made a batch of them to sell to Deal Extreme. The factory has no cost in the development, the engineering, or the advertising. So by stealing Emillion's intellectual property, they (with DX's help) are able to sell the light for much cheaper. 

Its absolutely disgusting that some of you are rooting for this practice. Copying the idea of a product is one thing (like we're seeing with the L1P knock offs), copying the actual design is stealing. Many manufacturers have agreements with their dealers to not sell below a certain price. Many even disallow internet sales to prevent undercutting. They do it for reasons that have to do with protecting their dealers or trying to maintain a certain brand image (Arcs argument). But most importantly, they can sell it for however much they want. If you don't like the price, don't purchase. Its not a monopoly because you are don't want to pay for it.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Minjin said:


> Its disturbing to see so many people calling the sale of one particular brand of flashlights to be a monopoly. Never before has CPF had so many cheap, good quality lights available. Only a year ago, many of these would have been called grail lights. And now here we are seeing them at prices that would have been unfathomable until recently. And you guys are crying about a monopoly? Emillion commisioned the lights and likely had an agreement with his factory that they not use his design. It seems as though the factory threw away the contract and made a batch of them to sell to Deal Extreme. The factory has no cost in the development, the engineering, or the advertising. So by stealing Emillion's intellectual property, they (with DX's help) are able to sell the light for much cheaper.
> 
> Its absolutely disgusting that some of you are rooting for this practice. Copying the idea of a product is one thing (like we're seeing with the L1P knock offs), copying the actual design is stealing. Many manufacturers have agreements with their dealers to not sell below a certain price. Many even disallow internet sales to prevent undercutting. They do it for reasons that have to do with protecting their dealers or trying to maintain a certain brand image (Arcs argument). But most importantly, they can sell it for however much they want. If you don't like the price, don't purchase. Its not a monopoly because you are don't want to pay for it.






I see your point. I really think we need to hear an explanation straight from Emilion himself. He has been very quiet lately.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Minjin said:


> ...If you don't like the price, don't purchase. Its not a monopoly because you are don't want to pay for it.


I agree in that when I don't like the price, I don't purchase. When I do like the price, I do purchase and am not particularly concerned how the price got that way as long as the seller acquired the product legally, i.e. no theft or theft of IP involved.

Emilion established different prices for the his product in different markets, independent of any additonal cost of delivering product to that market. This I am not a fan of.

Whether it's flashlights or pharmaceuticals, charging X in one area and 3X for the same thing elsewhere seems to me to be screwing one segment (of which I'm usually a member) to maximize profit overall and I feel no ethical compunction against going around such a practice. You own the product, then you should set the price (singular) and good luck to you. You charge more to me than to John Doe somewhere else, then don't be surprised if I'll let John send me some directly if we agree on price.

In the CLE group buy case, x2x2x3 was simply buying something at a fair price available in China (with full Jetbeam approval) and sending it to us. I understand why Jetbeam didn't like that but they should understand why I (we) did and why I don't plan to feel bad about liking it again if anyone else offers me a better price for something I like.

This is very different from stealing intellectual property IMO. Rant off, now...


----------



## Lambert (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Yeah I totally agree. What's to stop somebody in China from buying a bunch of these at a bargain price then selling them on eBay? This happens ALL the time with all kinds of products.


----------



## roverjohn (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Minjin said:


> Its disturbing to see so many people calling the sale of one particular brand of flashlights to be a monopoly. Never before has CPF had so many cheap, good quality lights available. Only a year ago, many of these would have been called grail lights. And now here we are seeing them at prices that would have been unfathomable until recently. And you guys are crying about a monopoly? Emillion commisioned the lights and likely had an agreement with his factory that they not use his design. It seems as though the factory threw away the contract and made a batch of them to sell to Deal Extreme. The factory has no cost in the development, the engineering, or the advertising. So by stealing Emillion's intellectual property, they (with DX's help) are able to sell the light for much cheaper.
> 
> Its absolutely disgusting that some of you are rooting for this practice. Copying the idea of a product is one thing (like we're seeing with the L1P knock offs), copying the actual design is stealing. Many manufacturers have agreements with their dealers to not sell below a certain price. Many even disallow internet sales to prevent undercutting. They do it for reasons that have to do with protecting their dealers or trying to maintain a certain brand image (Arcs argument). But most importantly, they can sell it for however much they want. If you don't like the price, don't purchase. Its not a monopoly because you are don't want to pay for it.



This is 100% speculation on your part and you have no idea whether or not Emillion didn't sell the light to DX, or someone else, to clear out invertory or raise cash.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Plus they were being sold as JetBeam, even in JetBeam's packaging and with the usual accessories. It didn't seem as if the product being sold was some kind of backdoor deal to me.


----------



## Mad1 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I'm confused then. It appears it's been taken off DX so does that mean those of us who have placed orders for a Jetbeam C-LE will still get one? Or should we ask for a refund?


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I e-mailed DX yesterday about the situation. Will post when they reply. Anyone else try to e-mail DX about their order and get a reply?


----------



## Phredd (Apr 4, 2007)

*Looks like Emilion cut him off*

DX sent an e-mail announcing a delay and suggesting that I cancel my order. People are right that there is some speculation about what's going on here, but what we do know is that Emilion came onto this thread and put a stop to this sale.

Phredd


----------



## Mad1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Emillion has cut his own throat really, I'll never buy a Jetbeam product again now, no mater how good it is.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



Mad1 said:


> Emillion has cut his own throat really, I'll never buy a Jetbeam product again now, no mater how good it is.



he just killed himself! i still buy jetbeam, but not from him.


----------



## bullpup (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I also just got notice for the C-LE but not for the MKII yet. I am sure that will show up in my inbox also today. How often do these notices occur and does it mean I should follow the request refund link?


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

It's not looking good, I received the same email too. I'm going to hang in for a few days and see what happens. DX is a great dealer, I have faith he will do everything in his power to fill our orders. I personally have never worked with Emilion but I do know that he is really caught between a rock and a hard place. At this point Emilion could put the fires out and save his name by being a professional and releasing product to DX so orders that where placed can be filled. I think if he did this, it may very well save his own business too. If I where him, and in his shoes, I would at the very least, send inventory to DX to fill DX's orders taken before he pulled the product from DX's website. At least it would show good faith toward those of us here on CPF that spend lots of money on lights. After the orders are filled, those of us whom are upset about this fiasco would be taken out of the equation. Then Emilion would have a one on one disagreement instead of 100's of us being upset and against him. Just my toughts.... 
Heli


----------



## roverjohn (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Looks like Emilion cut him off*



Phredd said:


> DX sent an e-mail announcing a delay and suggesting that I cancel my order. People are right that there is some speculation about what's going on here, but what we do know is that Emilion came onto this thread and put a stop to this sale.
> 
> Phredd



This could just as easily be coincidence. If DX posted pictures and started taking orders before he actually got delivery of the lights none of us would be surprised. Does anyone know if DX has a foreign language site to see if he's still selling them elsewhere?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

When did you guys order you C-LEs? My order was placed on the morning of the 30th, and no e-mail yet (of course, that could change any second ...).

Disappointing to say the least. Emilion allowed the two CPF group buys to go ahead, even though the local China dealers supplying those group buys had contravened his policies. I thought that was a reasonable decision to avoid ill will on CPF (he apparently subsequently banned one of his dealers, if I recall correctly). 

Judging from this discussion thread, this could get a lot messier than even the group buys ...

EDIT: Just received the e-mail ... *but it's just the standard e-mail DX sends out after a few days if the item hasn't been received yet*. I have received this exact same wording on four other occassions from DX, and my lights always shipped.

I don't think there's anything specific to worry about yet - this is just standard opertating procedure for DX, and the e-mails are likely quite automated.

Hang in there everyone ... no reason to cancel or jump to conclusions yet. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

It looks like DX might be able to turn the tables on Emil and play hardball with him now. If DX does not send out the lights even if he has them and let us believe Emil is holding the product back on us. He would be throwing Emil into the wolf's den (CPF). Not getting the lights at this point would seriously hurt Emil's customer reputation with many people in this forum. 
DX may be able to negotiate some kind of a sweet deal with Emil to supply more lights.

Hmmm.... This is better than daytime drama shows.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



selfbuilt said:


> EDIT: Just received the e-mail ... *but it's just the standard e-mail DX sends out after a few days if the item hasn't been received yet*. I have received this exact same wording on four other occassions from DX, and my lights always shipped.
> 
> I don't think there's anything specific to worry about yet - this is just standard opertating procedure for DX, and the e-mails are likely quite automated.
> 
> Hang in there everyone ... no reason to cancel or jump to conclusions yet. Let's see how this plays out.


 
Same here....got the standard "delay" email. It doesn't suggest cancelling the order, it says you _can_ cancel if you want to...just like every other delayed order notification I've received from them.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



FlashCrazy said:


> Same here....got the standard "delay" email. It doesn't suggest cancelling the order, it says you _can_ cancel if you want to...just like every other delayed order notification I've received from them.



 Ya me too just recieved the same email it just suggests that there is a little delay but hopefuly should be resolved they did not say cancel or anythin!!!

Looks like we will recieve our lights  yipeeee !!!


----------



## naturelle (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



davenlei said:


> It looks like DX might be able to turn the tables on Emil and play hardball with him now.


Interesting idea.



> Hmmm.... This is better than daytime drama shows.


Jepp.


----------



## BGater (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I never did get a confermation email from DX, all I have is the PayPal receipt showing payment sent. Should I check on this or is this how it works with DX ? I have heard nothing from them. I was a little iffy about ordering anyhow. 

Should have just put this $$$ towards the LumaHunter M1 Cree I have been drooling over. This is my next light........unless I get a Stenlight S7 headlamp and pack my old Koehler Wheat lamp in mothballs.

Gater


----------



## lowatts (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

I think that late delivery email is automatically sent by DX's automatic order system after so many number of days after order was placed and not shipped. As the DX product page for the light said when we ordered, the expected ship date is April 10th, six days away. In other words, there's been no change yet from what was advertised.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



light_emitting_dude said:


> I e-mailed DX yesterday about the situation. Will post when they reply. Anyone else try to e-mail DX about their order and get a reply?



Recieved this reply today:

 _ Thank you for contacting DealExtreme.com Customer Support._ 

 _ Because of Easter Day, our HongKong Office will go to celebrate this festival, your order will be shipped 5days later._ 

 _ Please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions._ 

 _ Best regards,_ 

 _ Susan_

Just thought I would pass this on. Looks like they are still shipping!


----------



## infection0 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*



light_emitting_dude said:


> Recieved this reply today:
> 
> _ Thank you for contacting DealExtreme.com Customer Support._
> 
> ...



Hehehe im an idiot


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

http://www.hongkongpost.com/eng/publications/news/2007/20070328a/index.htm
*Press Release issued on 28 March 2007 *
*Holiday arrangements for Ching Ming Festival and Easter Holidays*

Hongkong Post announced today (March 28) that during the coming Ching Ming Festival and Easter holidays from April 5 to 9, there would be one mail delivery on Thursday, April 5 (Ching Ming Festival). All post offices will be closed during the holidays except Airport Post Office, General Post Office and Tsim Sha Tsui Post Office. The Airport Post Office will open during the holidays from April 5 to 9 while the General Post Office and Tsim Sha Tsui Post Office will only operate on Sunday, April 8. The business hours of the three post offices will be from 9am to 2pm.

One mail collection will be arranged on April 5, 7 and 9 from all street posting boxes except those located on outlying islands and in remote areas.


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (in stock again)*

Uh, it's a big holiday there. So I don't know why they can't be cut some slack. It's like asking someone to ship during thanksgiving...


----------



## infection0 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

...Easter? Are you serious? I never knew. And I'm Chinese...


----------



## Emilion (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Please think about this :

You're a dealer that holds 500pcs of MKIIx........
We recieved a few complains about DX from our dealers world-wide and finally take an action.

AND, according to our China distrubuter said, DX has only a few sets of MKIIx' "Sample". We didn't threaten them, we just ask them to correct their price, just like all dealers world-wide.


----------



## sienna (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



infection0 said:


> ...Easter? Are you serious? I never knew. And I'm Chinese...


 
You are chinese and don't know today is the Ching Ming Festival holiday? and in Hong Kong Easter also is a holiday.


----------



## copiertech (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

if your holding 500pcs of the jetbeams why are people waiting for so long for you to ship them?


----------



## vetkaw63 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I believe that there are price tiers with the US as being the highest priced for the Jetbeam. I believe that is what the original group buy was about. Side stepping Emillions US gouging, by buying from a Chinese distributor. Don't forgive Emillion so fast.
Mike


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

It sure confused the heck out of me.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I hate price fixing, its so evil


----------



## infection0 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> Please think about this :
> 
> You're a dealer that holds 500pcs of MKIIx........
> We recieved a few complains about DX from our dealers world-wide and finally take an action.
> ...



Wait, "correct their price, just like all dealers world-wide" as in, "we want you to sell it at our price, just like all the other price-fixed dealers worldwide"?

Just because everyone is doing it doesn't mean it's right. Those dealers who are complaining about DX's cut into their profits should think about lowering their artificially inflated prices instead of eliminating the competition so that they can continue to fix their prices and swindle consumers. Am I wrong in my assumptions?


----------



## adnj (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

The way to cause downward pressure on the prices is to buy the competition instead. JB has very little cachet at ~$80 delivered with all the competition in that space. The new Fenix lights will only cause JB prices or volumes to fall faster.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> Please think about this :
> 
> You're a dealer that holds 500pcs of MKIIx........
> We recieved a few complains about DX from our dealers world-wide and finally take an action.
> ...



So does this mean that after DX ships the JB's that it already sold it will re-list the JB's at the _fixed_ price? 

I don't think that its gonna be that easy for JB. The cat is already out of the bag! Show us a competetive price like DX did and we will buy.


----------



## copiertech (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I think one of the most telling things about that post is the fact he is claiming to hold 500 of those lights yet on one of these threads theres someone who paid for one in january from emilion and it still hasn`t been shipped yet with no contact from emilion. obviously the artificially inflated price must be going some way to pay for the excellant customer service.....


----------



## LightScene (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



TORCH_BOY said:


> I hate price fixing, its so evil


Fenix does it too.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> Please think about this :
> 
> You're a dealer that holds 500pcs of MKIIx........
> We recieved a few complains about DX from our dealers world-wide and finally take an action.
> ...


Too bad for your other dealers. DX can sell the product for any price they like. It's called a free market. This happens all the time. Newegg.com sells something for a lot less than Best Buy. Does Best Buy cry to the manufacturer to stop newegg.com from selling it cheaper than them? No, they simply try to find their own niche in the market.

You should have a chat with your dealer who agreed to sell DX a large quantity of lights at such a cheap price. Rather than trying to bully DX into raising their price to whatever works for you and your other dealers.


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



LightScene said:


> Fenix does it too.


 
Happy Easter Everyone!!! 
You win some you lose some... Everyone is losing on this deal... Emilion will likely lose as people stop purchasing Jetbeam products, DX will lose, sales... and we lose... Lumens... Or... do we? From what I'm staring to research, those Jetbeams have some problems.. Maybe We'll all be better off taking refunds and purchasing more Rexlights instead? Time will tell I guess. Either way, it’s not the end of the world for end users, but if Emilion does not rectify his situation he will be the biggest loser. I understand his thinking but he must have known that DX and Kai also are very aggressive deep discount sellers whom rely on volume sales to make profit. He should have known better to sell them product. This is why you don't see Surefire at Walmarts; they have protected their market from the beginning. Of course, No comparison between the two products quality. But I'm sure you understand what I'm staying.... Needless to stay, unless he makes things right for his own customers and for those of us who bought Jetbeam from DX, he will be in a world of financial hurt. I've seen this very thing happen in the aftermarket gun magazine business. At this point he will probably start shifting gears and selling a different product in a different market. Meanwhile, DX will find us another nice product at a great price and Emilion will just be a distant memory...
 
Heli


----------



## flame2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



LightScene said:


> Fenix does it too.


 
But in a more professional way.


----------



## Radio (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



TORCH_BOY said:


> I hate price fixing, its so evil



All Your JetBeam Are Belong To Us!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Though this may put a minor dent in JB/Emilion, I really don't see them losing that much business. Lets compare some numbers:

Population of China is 1.3 billion
Population of the US is about 300 million
Population of CPF is 24,407. 

We are just a small fraction of the JB market but our opinions are obviously heard!
EDIT>>>It would be nice to see what percentage of JB sales come from CPF tho!
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Steve L (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



light_emitting_dude said:


> Though this may put a minor dent in JB/Emilion, I really don't see them losing that much business. Lets compare some numbers:
> 
> Population of China is 1.3 billion
> Population of the US is about 300 million
> ...


I would more likely to agree to that if they(he) charged the same MAP(minimum advertised price) to everyone around the world. His profit margins for a MKIIx must be better at $80 than~$45.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I ordered two of the C-LE's from DX when this thread first started. When I placed the order, the DX site said they were immediately available for shipping. Did anyone's ship right away? I've seen the April 10th date...looks like mine will be with that shipment. Just wondering when it changed. It appeared DX had them in hand, now it's all this back and forth about Emilion won't send them any. I'm NOT complaining, because I like DX and I know you just have to place your order and forget about it....I'm just curious.


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



light_emitting_dude said:


> Though this may put a minor dent in JB/Emilion, I really don't see them losing that much business. Lets compare some numbers:
> 
> Population of China is 1.3 billion
> Population of the US is about 300 million
> ...


 LOL, their market size isn't the population of China & the US. I'd be very surprised if the market size for Jetbeam flashlights was even a few hundred thousand.

No offense, but in proportion to population size the market size for ANY type of flashlight is just a fraction of the total population. (I have no empirical figures but, I'd guess it'd be a small fraction at best.)


----------



## Steve L (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



> I ordered two of the C-LE's from DX when this thread first started. When I placed the order, the DX site said they were immediately available for shipping. Did anyone's ship right away? I've seen the April 10th date...looks like mine will be with that shipment. Just wondering when it changed. It appeared DX had them in hand, now it's all this back and forth about Emilion won't send them any. I'm NOT complaining, because I like DX and I know you just have to place your order and forget about it....I'm just curious.


Mine didn't ship either. I seem to remember the listing said in one place available immediately, but in another place shipping April 10 sharp. I assumed the April 10 date to be correct


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

No offense taken. Maybe I should have used the term "potential market". When we show our lights to our non-flashaholic friends do they recognize the brands like Fenix, JB, Huntlight? Probably not. We may make up a large part of the Chinses industry flashlights!

It would be nice to see some actual statistics tho.


----------



## PEU (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

It may be price fixing or maybe not, but if a dealer signed a contract with the manufacturer with a clause to not to sell below certain price or to abide to certain pricing guidelines, that contract must be respected.

If the contract is not respected, the manufacturer can do 2 things: 1) notify the error to the dealer so it can be fixed 2) remove the rogue distributor from its direct supply line. This is business 101

Then there is gray market, where any shop, dealer or not, can buy the goods from a dealer or somewhere else and price the goods at its own will.

Its not easy, but if the contract is simple and the price list is clear about prices, price breaks and quantities, it should not be that difficult...


Pablo


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> Please think about this :
> 
> ... we just ask them to correct their price, just like all dealers world-wide.


 

:thumbsdow 

Jeer


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



> Originally Posted by flame2000: Originally Posted by LightScene
> Fenix does it too.
> 
> But in a more professional way.


You mean behind the scenes and not in the public eye?!


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> Please think about this :
> 
> We didn't threaten them, we just ask them to correct their price, just like all dealers world-wide.



:whoopin: I dnt think me or any of my fellow CPFers thought there was anythin wrong with the price, well the price is incorrect now becuz of you so pleaz correct back to normal price that DX had!!!


----------



## david-me (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Abumustafa said:


> :whoopin: I dnt think me or any of my fellow CPFers thought there was anythin wrong with the price, well the price is incorrect now becuz of you so pleaz correct back to normal price that DX had!!!


 
I doubt there could be a more graceful sentence to describe, what i may surmise as, the majority of thoughts and feelings on this matter.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Here's another thought for all of you thinking about the C-LE. I got mine from CEJ on the groupbuy. It is now a dead C-LE. No idea why but it pulls down a 1.6 volt Lithium to around 1.1 volt when I put a meter on it while turned on but NO LIGHT. I tried several known good batteries. I see Emillion has no Jetbeam lights listed on his web site except a 'repaired' Jetbeam Mk II. And based on the level of communication others have had and other Jetbeam problems I don't hold much confidence in getting this fixed. I owned one other Jetbeam and sold it immediately due to things I didn't like about it. I think since this is the first light I've ever had die (and I've had a lot) that I have pretty much had it with Jetbeam. It's too bad as I really liked the C-LE but this one has died for no known reason.


----------



## idex (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I think I'll stay away from JetBeam.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Pure speculation

I don't think DX has a big warehouse full of JetBeams. They are probably a just in time operation, sort of like Dell. It says on their website in the FAQ that step one after receiving an order is "*Step 1 (1-3 days**): *Products are collected from our suppliers.". 

My guess is the DX's competitors called up the manufacturer and said "How can DX sell them at that price, that's about what I paid wholesale? If you want us to continue to sell your product you must charge us less so we can compete with DX." The manufacturer hears this and tells DX that if their relationship with him costs them money instead of making them money the business relationship will end. DX has no choice they can't continue making sales (you could also call them fast pre-sales) if the manufacturer declines to sell them products in the future.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



light_emitting_dude said:


> Though this may put a minor dent in JB/Emilion, I really don't see them losing that much business. Lets compare some numbers:
> 
> Population of China is 1.3 billion
> Population of the US is about 300 million
> ...


 
Or you could put it this way, if you were in the business of selling XL-sized camouflage coloured ballerina tutus, you wouldn't want to **** of the "XL-sized camouflage coloured ballerina tutu"-fan club to much.  What I'm trying to say, flashlight, and especially flashlights like in this category(non maglite, surefire, everyready etc) are an extreme niche market.

Setting aside jokes, politics and economics, I dont see what the big fuzz really is. I would never buy a Jetbeam product at the price they are at now, especially hearing the horrible CS, not to mention subpar quality(what happened there, they use to have a great rep when it came to quality). There are a lot of other better choices out there. I would considering buying a Jetbeam product if it were sold by DX (good service) and at their prices. At the moment, they aren't sold that way, so Jetbeam wont get any money from me. The market regulates itself.

And I agree about that it would be interesting to see how big share of the market CPF has. In the Rexlight pull, IIRC, it was over almost 500pieces of 1500! That is pretty impressive. But I guess Rexlight was a special case.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

It would be interesting to see JB sales numbers for March (pre-DX issue) and then the numbers for April and May when that month goes by. I would bet to see the numbers decline significantly if CPF is his major customer base. If we are not then he could care less about what we think. 

All I know is that I did not buy JB products at the pre-DX price. I did buy from DX at the DX price and I will not buy JB products at their old (higher) price. So my wallet is saying JB's market set price is too much for me.
Same thing goes for RexLight. $30 is what I bought at but for $50 my wallet will not see the light of day and stay in my pocket.


----------



## naturelle (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



heliyardsale said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!!!
> if Emilion does not rectify his situation he will be the biggest loser.[/color]
> 
> Heli


That's exactly the point. They do have quality-problems, and they do not solve them user-friendly as we can read here. A seller with perfect service does not have to fix prices or treat resellers with pressure. With a perfect service JB would be everytime the better choice than e.g. Fenix. But they miss this chance...


----------



## naturelle (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Lobo said:


> And I agree about that it would be interesting to see how big share of the market CPF has. In the Rexlight pull, IIRC, it was over almost 500pieces of 1500! That is pretty impressive. But I guess Rexlight was a special case.


Nobody knows if they really sold 1500 pieces. Maybe, maybe not...
As others told, flashlights like Jetbeam, McGizmo, Fenix and so on are well known here in cpf, but I do not know anyone outside who knows these manufacturers...


----------



## Lobo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



naturelle said:


> Nobody knows if they really sold 1500 pieces. Maybe, maybe not...
> As others told, flashlights like Jetbeam, McGizmo, Fenix and so on are well known here in cpf, but I do not know anyone outside who knows these manufacturers...


 
Same thing here, I know noone who's heard of these manufacturers outside CPF. Fenix is the exception, I've read about it on other sites, but wouldnt surprise me if those guys were CPF members too.

Would be VERY interesting to know how many lights these manufacturers actually sell.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



naturelle said:


> Nobody knows if they really sold 1500 pieces. Maybe, maybe not...
> As others told, flashlights like Jetbeam, McGizmo, Fenix and so on are well known here in cpf, but I do not know anyone outside who knows these manufacturers...



Guys if we were to think about it any1 who is a flashaholic will research for flashlights on the net an your telling me that they would not have come by CPF i doubt that very much an people who are not aware of these lights are people who have no interest they are happy with there $5-10 supermarket lights plus they will have nightmares with the prices we are willing to pay for these lights so the way i see it is the main revenue that these manufactures make is from us 25000 members :lolsign: thats a hell of alot of flashlights from 1 company an we have collections!!!

So Emilion is gona lose bigtyme if he does not resolve this peacefully!!!

There will be other Forums but i doubt they will be as looney as CPF members (not all CPF Members just the 1s like me ) who buy every new flashlight!!!

Just my thoughts !!!


----------



## big beam (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I have read this whole thread.I have a CL-E and it is NOT a 50.00 light!! I think DX had the price about right for now.I own A LOT of lights and I wouldn't say that the CL-E quality is even as good as the nuwais!! I just bought 2 rexlights because I figured that the quality of these lights would be on par with the CL-E.This way between the 2 rexlights I could make 1 good one. You will see this style of lights in hardware stores in 2-3 years for 3-7 dollars at the check-out counter.AND the big thing is what do you do if it fails.That's another reason I bought 2.My guess is that in 2 years most of the lights of this quality will be sitting on our shelves with most of them not working.

JUST MY .02

DON


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

The question I have is, was $26 a good deal on lights that normally sell for much more, or was $26 too much to pay for lights that had problems and were intended for the bargain bin in China?

If these lights turn out to be good, DX did us a favor by bringing them to us. If these lights turn out to be bad, JetBeam / Emellion did us a favor by putting a stop to the sale.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I'm not entirely sure, but from what I remember, the C-LE was never intended to be sold outside China(and has never been except for the group buy and DX?), which could explain the subpar quality on that particular light. And I dont think it's ever been mentioned to be sold for 50USD?


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I just E-mailed DX for a refund on my order.....


----------



## big beam (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I think the CL-E is on KAI'S site for 50 bucks
DON

MY MISTAKE IT'S THE REX FOR 50 BUCKS
We'll see the quality of these WHEN I get mine.


----------



## jki (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

In general I think price fixing is reserved for quality products. As far as I am concerned, getting a good flashlight from Jetbeam is like buying a winning lottery ticket; for all the rest, we are a bunch of losers. Shame on us. The whole C-LE fiasco has left a bitter taste in my mouth. I got a defective one and had absolutely no luck in getting any response out of Jetbeam or Emilion. Kind of like flushing money down the toilet. 
I will no longer let Emilion or Jetbeam hoist off defective product on me, and it is my sincere hope that most of you who hear of these horror stories will turn away as well. A quality manufacturer stands behind their products. Ten year warranty? Might as well warrantee it for a million years if there is no one to communicate with over problems. 
The good thing is that we all have so many other choices. Support those companies who support their products. Lumapower, for example, has superb communication through Ricky, realtime engineering to correct problems, and quality products. Jetbeam has Emilion. 
Enough said.
Fool me once, shame on me.


----------



## BGater (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I agree, im done with the el-cheapo stuff. My next is a Lumapower......love that LumaHunter M1 ! I dont mind paying a little more to actually GET the item and have it work.


----------



## infection0 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



jki said:


> Fool me once, shame on me.



*There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me... uh... YOU CANT GET FOOLED AGAIN.*
:naughty:
Yhear that, Jetbeam?!


----------



## heliyardsale (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I just received my paypal refund from DX. As always, their excellent customer service comes through..... As for Jetbeam, never again..
Heli


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

FWIW:

I confess I hadn't read every post regarding all the JetBeam vs. DealExtreme problems, so I didn't know the current status of orders. I e-mailed Kyle last night, asking if I should just cancel my order for 2 C-LEs. Within hours, I received a nice reply (from Susan), saying that since I placed my order last month (March 30) when they had some JBs in stock, my order will ship soon.

I continue to be impressed with Kyle's responsiveness and customer service.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



infection0 said:


> *There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me... uh... YOU CANT GET FOOLED AGAIN.*
> :naughty:
> Yhear that, Jetbeam?!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=oOHtOoB9b6M :goodjob:


----------



## Mad1 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I cancelled my order and got my refund a few days later, this hasnt put me off buying from DX but has put me off buying Jetbeam products.


----------



## Emilion (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I really don't understand what's wrong I've done to correct the retail price of a dealer. Dealers are NOT allowed to sell our products below advertised price, and thats the deal. We're just carrying out our policy, is that wrong ???

Mal-functioning lights have been reapired and sent out, (CLE repaired lights will be ship out in May, we have to re-design the thread to completely solve the problem). Replacements of MKIIx the is not working have been shipped. 

We've been trying to produce quality products, but there's always something we have not expected. I apologise for the unhappy experience we've caused to CPFers.


----------



## big beam (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

EMILION

I think you just reopened the can of worms.(I hope I'm wrong though)

DON


----------



## infection0 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Here are your worms!

Emilion, we are not concerned about carrying out your policy. It is your policy we have a problem with.

From Wikipedia: 


Wikipedia said:


> Price fixing is an agreement between business competitors to sell the same product or service at the same price. In general, it is an agreement intended to ultimately push the price of a product as high as possible, leading to profits for all the sellers. Price-fixing can also involve any agreement to fix, peg, discount or stabilize prices. The principal feature is any agreement on price, whether express or implied. For the buyer, meanwhile, the practice results in a phenomenon similar to price gouging.
> 
> Methods of price fixing can include selling at a common target price; setting a common "minimum" price; buying the product from a supplier at a specified "maximum" price; adhering to a price book or list price; engagement in cooperative price advertising; standardizing financial credit terms offered to purchasers; using uniform trade-in allowances; limiting discounts; discontinuing a free service or fixing the price of one component of an overall service; adhering uniformly to previously-announced prices and terms of sale; establishing uniform costs and markups; imposing mandatory surcharges; purposefully reducing output or sales; or purposefully sharing or "pooling" markets, territories, or customers.
> 
> Generally, price fixing is illegal, but it may nevertheless be tolerated or even sanctioned by some governments at various times, particularly among those whose countries are developing economies. See also the article Collusion.


I understand price fixing may not be illegal in your country, but it is seriously looked down upon in many parts of the world, which would explain the anger displayed by many CPFers (including myself) upon its discovery. Consumers who learn that the manufacturers are trying to artificially raise their prices become angry that the manufacturers are _greedy_ and _unethical_. Saying that "it is just our policy" is useless because YOU are making the policy, YOU are the one conducting bad business, and YOU are the one responsible. You are essentially blaming yourself for your actions, yet not acknowledging the problem. With this new post you continue to avoid our concerns.

As I have addressed the price-fixing issue, I will point out that many users report that they have received NO reply from you after multiple attempts to contact you about their broken lights. Therefore, you can't argue for yourself in that respect. In addition, broken lights being shipped out a month later is unimpressive. Your customer service is reported to be horrible by a multitude of users.

I do not see any reassurance in your post, only an affirmation of our current gripes with you. Please think about my post seriously and decide how you will act in regards to your price fixing and your quality of service issues.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Would be nice to see more JetBeam dealers in the US. Maybe there is a reason? There is only one within the US and they do not offer any of the new JB's. Wonder why?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> ... Dealers are NOT allowed to sell our products below advertised price, and thats the deal. We're just carrying out our policy, is that wrong ???



To most Western consumers, *yes*. 
While many here do understand the principle behind what you are doing, we do not necessarily support it. We are consumers and we want the best price we can get on a product, PERIOD. Honestly we have little concern for your business model. If a distributor wants to give us a good price break do you think we care at all (in the short term) about the other distributors who would charge us more for the same product?

In addition Deal Extreme is among the most popular retailers here, and you have made it appear that DX can not sell Jetbeams to us anymore. 
DX is extremely responsive and communicative... something that many feel you have done poorly at over the past couple months. 
Many were elated to see DX as a Jetbeam dealer because we could now get Jetbeam products with quick responsive service, and better prices.
What do you expect when we can't even get products direct from you; and you fail to reliably communicate product availability information to us via CPF or your website?

You have a large group of disgruntled enthusiasts who have been inconvenienced at the least, and who will simply find a different product rather than risk more troubles. There is a lot of competition out there now, and "we" know about them and where to buy from them. 

Choose your battles more carefully. Customer service is _superior_ to any other issue or concern.


----------



## riffraff (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Frankly, there's too many good lights out there for me to ever risk buying a JetBeam, especially with all these horror stories and warnings from CPF members about quality and customer service.


----------



## infection0 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



PhantomPhoton said:


> Customer service is _superior_ to any other issue or concern.


Good point, but I would say _initial quality_(lights actually arrive working, so no need for service) and _honesty_ are equally as important.

I'm really trying to get out of flashlights as I've got way more than enough, but this situation has got me tied and I feel that I need to support the cause!
:touche:


----------



## adnj (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I think that we should kick this up a notch... Initial quality is assumed as 100%. So customer service, honesty, communication, etc. Or whatever you want to call it is the number one priority.


----------



## whippoorwill (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I have heard all the talk about the C-LE and will wait for mine to come in. If it is a good one, I will consider myself lucky. If it is a bad one, oh well. However, I will not take a chance on JetBeam again.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. 

Emilion, you have crapped in your Easter basket in this case.

After further reflection, just cancelled my order. There are too many GOOD flashlights out there without all the melodrama and rolling of the dice. No more JetBeam for me.

You know you have a problem when you cannot give one of the damn things away!


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Well, the JetBeam MK.II X just came just back for sale on DX for $54.95... No CL-E. How does this all come into play now?


----------



## big beam (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Hi Emilion

I tried to warn ya. 
 

DON


----------



## LightScene (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Jetbeam - Just Say No
Cancel those orders.


----------



## BGater (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Canceled mine. Other brands with less trouble out there.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I cancelled my order also. If they become available from more US dealers and improve their quality, I would consider buying one.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Regarding CLE quality, I've collected some statistics on CLE quality via a poll in another thread. So far (at 62 respondants), it appears that 64% of the CLEs were declared "good" by their owners and 36% declared not good, which indicates quality could be a real concern with the early versions of this light.

In case anyone here would be interested in adding their vote - and improving the confidence of the estimate - they could go to the poll.


----------



## rcnuk (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I'm still holding out for my DX order of two. I hope to fall into the 2 out 3 happy category.:laughing: 




nerdgineer said:


> Regarding CLE quality, I've collected some statistics on CLE quality via a poll in another thread. So far (at 62 respondants), it appears that 64% of the CLEs were declared "good" by their owners and 36% declared not good, which indicates quality could be a real concern with the early versions of this light.
> 
> In case anyone here would be interested in adding their vote - and improving the confidence of the estimate - they could go to the poll.


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Ekk, I'm also waiting out my order for the CL-E with DX. However, I think it's pretty patheic if the percentage of getting a defective light really is anywhere close to 33%. 
I don't even think the failure rate would be close to that with even the 99 cent store cheapos. The CL-Es aren't shipping yet, so I'll have a little time to reconsider waiting. Does anyone else even think it's worriesome that "we" seem to be alright with the chance of getting a non working light for $25~26? I mean how hard is it to QC a product before they sell it? I mean, it's not exactly a steal at twenty something...

(just thinking outloud...)


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Glad to see the MkIIx have been received (confirmed for my order). Glad I pulled the trigger on that one, it was such a good deal.

However, I canceled my C-LE order. I already have one from the second group buy, and like it (I got one of the winners). But I figured it wasn't worth the QC worry for a second one. Plenty of other lights out there to pick up.


----------



## david-me (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



alphazeta said:


> Does anyone else even think it's worriesome that "we" seem to be alright with the chance of getting a non working light for $25~26? I mean how hard is it to QC a product before they sell it? I mean, it's not exactly a steal at twenty something...
> 
> (just thinking outloud...)


 

I stopped my order. In turn I ask you this; Is paying a measly $10 -$20 more for a "better light" worth it?

I think of it as this; despite the risk vs. reward of getting a good light, has Jetbeam earned your money?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

My MkIIx is "received" as well. Hopefully things will go well and Emil will save some face. I personally want no ill will to Emil or Jetbeam. Emil has a good past record on CPF and I hope that such a reputation returns for such a talented flashlight designer.


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



david-me said:


> I stopped my order. In turn I ask you this; Is paying a measly $10 -$20 more for a "better light" worth it?
> 
> I think of it as this; despite the risk vs. reward of getting a good light, has Jetbeam earned your money?



But I think that's my entire point. WHY are we facing a "risk vs reward" scenario with a ~$20 light? Regardless if I spend $25 or $xxx.xx on a light, I expect it to receive it working correctly out of the box. Not this 33% chance of "you may get a dud..." Heck, I expect to get a working light when I order some $5 cheapie. 

Perhaps I'm reading it the wrong way, but I'm not sure what you meant by "measly $10 -$20 more..." But, no I not dying for a Jetbeam. I just wanted a cheap multi leveled output cree light to gift away. For all I care, my money would have went to something like an Ultrafire IF they were to offer something with a hi/low option in this price range.

In any case, it feels like I'm rambling on. Time to go hunt for an easter egg... it may put me in a less grouchy mood...


----------



## naturelle (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> I really don't understand what's wrong I've done to correct the retail price of a dealer. Dealers are NOT allowed to sell our products below advertised price, and thats the deal. We're just carrying out our policy, is that wrong ???
> 
> Mal-functioning lights have been reapired and sent out, (CLE repaired lights will be ship out in May, we have to re-design the thread to completely solve the problem). Replacements of MKIIx the is not working have been shipped.
> 
> We've been trying to produce quality products, but there's always something we have not expected. I apologise for the unhappy experience we've caused to CPFers.


I don't believe that you _"really don't understand"_ as you claimed. Maybe that most cpf-members do not bother your price-fixing as Fenix is doing this as well.
*But:* Fenix does not harm the customers at the same time with an obviously very bad service as many customers report here in cpf (e.g. dragging delivery-service, poor quality (a clump of cooling-paste on the heatsink of the C-LE), accusing customers with defective C-LE that they used the unallowed 14500 and so on and so on).

In fact I think if you would give a perfect service and a better quality-control at the end-product before sending them nobody would talk about your price-fixing.

BTW: in the most countries in the western world (America, Europe...) price-fixing is not allowed by law.

On the bottom line: you are destroying your good name and your business with your behaviour.


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



PhantomPhoton said:


> I personally want no ill will to Emil or Jetbeam. Emil has a good past record on CPF and I hope that such a reputation returns for such a talented flashlight designer.


I agree.
Maybe that's cause I haven't had any problems with either company though.



And if a company wants to price fix, personally I don't have a problem with it.
I just won't buy it if it seems too expensive to me.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Emilion said:


> I really don't understand what's wrong I've done to correct the retail price of a dealer. Dealers are NOT allowed to sell our products below advertised price, and thats the deal. We're just carrying out our policy, is that wrong ???


Yes, it's illegal, and DX isn't one of your dealers. They didn't get the product directly from JB, so you can't make them follow your policies anyhow.

If I buy 100 Samsung LCD TVs, and I want to sell them for $100 each, Samsung and everyone else can't do anything about it. DX bought a large batch of lights from one of your dealers in China. That doesn't make DX a dealer. They aren't bound by any agreement with you because thay aren't your dealer.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Take a look at this thread. It suggests that this practice could be legal, and gives Surefire as an example.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25091


----------



## cheapo (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

emil is right... if they are told not to sell it under retail, THEY SHOULDNT DO IT. its robbing all the other retailers who actually follow the rule. (which i assume was set by Jetbeam)

surefire does the same thing, and it makes sense to me, cuz it allows for an even distribution of capital as opposed to all the money going to the guy who can get the lights cheapest. Also, it allows for the company to get some sales too. for example, nobody would buy from surefire had they not implemented that rule, because they were soo much more expensive than other dealers.

btw, i love my mk2x. too bad it doesnt have the spring on the head though. its 3rd light that i have yet to have a problem with. 

-david


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

May i pose a suggestion?

emmilion, i think you need a little help here. from a business standpoint and from your shoes, yes if you make the product, or are the main supplier to dealers you can have the policy you want. but sometimes the customer needs to come first if you want to keep your buyers. so a compromise must be had. please consider the suggestion i have to you as one businessman to another. 

you should allow dx to have a 3day sale at whatever price he desires. it can be a one time thing to "appease" everyone on cpf. let's make it a month from now so everyone has time to hear the buzz. the other dealers will be minimally affected because none of us are really up to paying $55 for the light. at that price to be honest, i'm in for one of the fenix, and i have one. there is minimal chance that another dealer is searching this forum and/or will pop on that website that weekend and complain. if they do, tell them it will be handled by monday, in which case dx will already have increased the retail price. hopefully this should not hurt the other dealers feelings (sales) and will gain the respect and potential future business of cpf'ers

this is good in the short term cause on that three day sale you will potentially reduce excess inventory or get a new order of hundreds of flashlights. this is also good in the long term because your number one customer base in the u.s.a. will see you are trying to work with us while for the most part keeping your policy in effect. this is similiar to bose who twice a year allow for a sale of roughly ten percent off but the rest of the year is fixed m.s.r.p.

please consider this compromise and do us and yourself a favor. 
thanks, we appreciate your visits to this forum
jason


----------



## peskyphotons (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

This type of pricing structure is very common in the US. Many manufacturers use a very heavy-handed approach to their distribution. How often do you see both Coke and Pepsi products compete in the same place? Some distributors are allowed to sell only in specific territories. Having one dealer undercut others makes it hard to recruit new dealers. Emil is not doing anything illegal or unusual. It has just become to public and does not seem to be handled very well.

I bought a CLE and a MKIIx. The CLE works fine and is nicely made. The MKIIx also worked but I sold it because it was just not for me. I also expected more output for both of them because of the advertising claims. It is not good to feel that a product did not meet what was advertised. I found it took a long time to ship these and the lack of communication did not make me feel comfortable. Although I am apparently luckier than some as I received working items. I think the lack of a responsive dealer in the US that stocks these products really hurts Emil's efforts to establish Jetbeam here. If my CLE has problems I am unlikely to ship back a $30 item across the globe especially if the dealer is not very responsive. I am more likely to not take a chance on another purchase of a Jetbeam product.

Alex


----------



## kurni (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

If my memory serves me right, it's illegal in Australia; there can be a 'Recommended Retail Price' (RRP), but there cannot be a 'compulsory' retail price. I don't know however, if this applies to anywhere other than Australia.

From a marketing perspective, unwinding the offer can be very damaging. It might be better to negotiate a 'limited-time' or 'while-stock-last' offer with DX, while respecting the purchase orders that have been made.


----------



## saltwater (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I confronted Emmilion about quality issues on the Jetbeam CE's that I had purchased directly from him on his website. He was well aware that several of the Jetbeams that he sent out were defective and sent them anyway. If you search hard enough here on CPF you will even find a post by Emillion that he knew that several of the CE's were defective and even listed that as an excuse for delaying the initial delivery. I suspect that all were initially defective and some were corrected, others were not. Either way Emmilion was quite aware that their was a problem and chose to send out the defective lights anyway in the name of profit. You will notice that his posting here stopped right after the money was in his pocket and that getting him to respond via email, PM, or via his sales threads stopped at that point as well. 

I was concerned initially about receiving defective goods based on what I had read here but that turned out not to be a problem as Emmilion made sure I recieved nothing at all for my money. For me the service and communication ended as soon as my money was in his pocket. Having waited so long and paying cash via paypal meant that I no longer had any rights to contest non receipt. With an honest seller or dealer of which there are many here on CPF this would not have been a problem but with Emillion it was. Some here may say that I was stupid to pay cash via Paypal or to let it go so long that I had no recourse. If so I agree. I have learned my lesson here with Jetbeam/ Emmilion and it has slowed down my buying of lights, and certainly dampened my enthusiasm for the hobby. I'm only out $80.00 for the lesson. While its not an insignifigant amount of money to waste, and certainly less that others here have been cheated out of on CPF by other sellers failing to deliver goods, it has left me with a bitterness toward Jetbeam/Emmilion that I will not soon forget. I know several here have received defective goods from Emmilion/ Jetbeam and are no better off than me having received nothing at all. I can't recover what I've lost here and there is no upside for me posting here other than to let others know that if you order directly from Emillion / Jetbeam there is considerably more risk than if you order from a reputable dealer who not only delivers the product purchased but services it after the fact. 
There are too many decent products and dealers available to all of us to have to accept this level of risk. 

I believe that at one time that Jetbeam made quality lights and that perhaps Emillion provided decent service, but this is currently no longer true. After having experienced the full Jetbeam/ Emillion experience I agree with others that have posted here that its like buying a lottery ticket. One that has a maximum winning potential equal to or less than the purchase price. Should you win you get back what you paid or slightly less, otherwise you end up with nothing at all. Not a very good return based on the amount of risk involved. Please keep in mind that these are my personal opinions based on facts here that can be verified, and that I'm biased against Jetbeam/ Emmilion from both personal experience and third party reports made here on CPF. 

On a positive note this whole experience has made me more appreciative of the many excellent dealers and sellers here on CPF. There are too many good lights available now from many excellent and reputable dealers to even consider accepting this level of risk/reward. I think that those who have ordered directly from DX have eliminated their risk of terrible service, but may still be subject to problems with quality and warranty concerns later should they be forced to deal directly with Jetbeam.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Anyone get their C-LE or at least a shipping notice?


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Dobbler said:


> Anyone get their C-LE or at least a shipping notice?



Naa nuthin yet Dobbler am still waiting for an email confirmation  i reckon will wait till the 10th as advertised an then see what happens!!!

If any1 does recieve confirmation pleaz let the rest of us know!!!


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Wellz, I guess I just got a sign to get out of the queue for this one.

I contacted DX to cancel some of the things that I ordered with the CL-E & then discovered that the CL-E was no longer listed. Instead, I had the following on my order:

2098 MXDL-Style Cree P4-WD Flashlight x 1 _Ordering_ $26.00 - 
209801 209801 x 1 _Ordering_ - -

Susan from DX also said she couldn't find the CL-E anywhere on my order. SKU#2098 is the code for their cheapie $9.99 CREE'd Elly so I know I didn't order for $26 by "mistake." 

Oh wellz, that's the last straw for me. Too much of a fiasco, I just cancelled the whole order. For those still waiting, recheck your order info with DX...


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



peskyphotons said:


> This type of pricing structure is very common in the US. Many manufacturers use a very heavy-handed approach to their distribution. How often do you see both Coke and Pepsi products compete in the same place? Some distributors are allowed to sell only in specific territories. Having one dealer undercut others makes it hard to recruit new dealers. Emil is not doing anything illegal or unusual. It has just become to public and does not seem to be handled very well.



Price fixing is illegal in the US. If Pepsi changes their price Coke will do so too. Imagine going into a Deli everyday and finding that the prices of your favorite softdrink changed daily. Wouldn't that be interesting. I'm sure it wouldn't be very pleasant for the companies either since they'll have to keep monitoring the situation.

With regards to JB and Emil, I initially wanted to buy a CL-E from the groupbuy, but decided against it. I'm glad I did because Jetbeam isn't the only option here. The sooner the people realize this the better.


----------



## TeK (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



alphazeta said:


> Wellz, I guess I just got a sign to get out of the queue for this one.
> 
> I contacted DX to cancel some of the things that I ordered with the CL-E & then discovered that the CL-E was no longer listed. Instead, I had the following on my order:
> 
> ...


Fine here:
2095 JetBeam CLE Cree 1xAA Flashlight x 1 _Ordering_ $26.00 -


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



alphazeta said:


> Wellz, I guess I just got a sign to get out of the queue for this one.
> 
> I contacted DX to cancel some of the things that I ordered with the CL-E & then discovered that the CL-E was no longer listed. Instead, I had the following on my order:
> 
> ...



Alpha mines seems to be fine too its says C-LE am still gona hang on  an see what comes out of this!!!


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



TeK said:


> Fine here:
> 2095 JetBeam CLE Cree 1xAA Flashlight x 1 _Ordering_ $26.00 -


 
Mine too...showing the JetBeam


----------



## alphazeta (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

That's weird guys... My paypal receipt shows the CL-E listed but, DX definitely no longer has it listed correctly on my order. (& it is still somewhat disconcerting that Susan couldn't find it on my account!)

Anyhow, as I said that was my sign to get out. In a way, I'm glad it helped make up my mind. I was somewhat on the fence, given that it was mentioned that Emillion stated the improved/fixed CL-E would be offered sometime in May. Did that mean that there are boatloads of JB defects floating around on the market? I dunno. I suppose I don't care anymore or ever again when it comes to Jetbeams. I'm going to go order a Fenix L1DCE for my brother instead. (On a side note, is it me or did the L0DCE recently go up in price @ the fenix-store?)

For the guys staying in, I truly hope you get good working CL-Es. 
For ~$26, I just didn't like how we had to be open to the apparent 1/3 chance of getting a defective light when ordering a CL-E. That just shouldn't happen. Let's be honest, we pay a high premium in our hobby for a metal pipe, some glass, metal & pcb... At the minimum, the products we pay for should be QC'd before they come off the assembly line... :thumbsdow

*gets off soapbox & returns to work*


----------



## BGater (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I canceled mine last week, cant get DX to respond to my emails about when they will refund my money. I paid with credit card through PayPal.......another day or two and they can argue with MasterCard.


----------



## infection0 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

BGater, check your paypal credit, maybe it's in there.

All others: If you really wanted the Jetbeam MKIIx, I would suggest hanging onto your order. Jetbeam and Emilion may be untrustworthy, but DX is still reputable. If you trust DX, then go for it - just remember to ask them to QC your light for you before they ship it out or something.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



infection0 said:


> BGater, check your paypal credit, maybe it's in there.
> 
> All others: If you really wanted the Jetbeam MKIIx, I would suggest hanging onto your order. Jetbeam and Emilion may be untrustworthy, but DX is still reputable. If you trust DX, then go for it - just remember to ask them to QC your light for you before they ship it out or something.



Just did that emailed DX an asked Kyle to do a Quality Check on all the Jetbeams  before he ships them out to us but it will be good if he gets afew emails from CPFers so come on guys get typing!!!


----------



## SuperNinja (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



alphazeta said:


> Oh wellz, that's the last straw for me. Too much of a fiasco, I just cancelled the whole order. For those still waiting, recheck your order info with DX...


My tracking summary shows:

*Order:* *XXXXXXXXXXX*
placed on 4/1/2007 8:10:31 PM

*Status:*  On  4/8/2007:
 Packaged - ready for shipment (step 3/4). As your order is packaged, if you need to make changes to or cancel your order, you may request by email.
 see all processing steps *Shipment:
*  by Air Mail



The invoice shows:

*Status:* Packaged

1994 JetBeam MK.II X Cree Professional Flashlight Kit x 1 _In Stock_ $44.95


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Guys Looks like the C-LE is in stock an gettin packed by DX!! :thanks: DX 

I also Emailed DX about the QC problem with the C-LE an susan replied this morning sayin they too would be worried about jetbeam but they assured me that the lights are good and working condition so myself i will put my trust in them!!!

Just to let you know!!!


----------



## Focal (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I tried to express my concerns with Emilions atrocious business ethic some time ago during the C-LE fiasco and got shot down in flames. I'm just glad to see people are standing up for themselves. 
Resorting to posting cryptic messages in an attempt to undermine your competition is disgraceful.

When I found out Dealextreme were selling JET-BEAM, I thought for one moment... perhaps there was just a slim chance I may be persuaded to purchase another JB product????

WOOHOO: 
No more flakey website with less than satisfactory security! No more blatant lack of response to emails!! No more disrespect for consumer rights!! No more lame excuses!! NO more nightmares.

Dealextreme are cut price retailers dedicated to providing great prices, if they are able to offer the same product at a cheaper price... GOOD ON THEM. If Emil is going to interfere with a well run, consumer friendly business to control prices on JET-BEAM products I am afraid this will see me once again turn away from the prospect of ever owning another JET-BEAM Product!

I hope everything goes well for everyone who has purchased any JB products from DX and I am sure they will do everything in their power to ensure they fulfill their obligations to their clients.

They seem to be in the business of looking after their clients which is more than can be said for Emilion.


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

FWIW: I did not order any JetBeam product from DX, but I did order a UltraFire C3 CREE on Sunday. Communications from DX have been exemplary and my order's on its way.


----------



## BGater (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I just got an email from DX saying the CL-E's are in stock and ready to ship and they asked if I still wanted to cancel my order. I caved in and told them to ship the order. Hope the lights are working.


----------



## sienna (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

My order shows "waiting to get packaged ".


----------



## outofgum (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Is there a way to find my order number and check status? I didn't receive a confirmation e-mail and don't see it on the record of my paypal transaction.


----------



## sienna (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



outofgum said:


> Is there a way to find my order number and check status? I didn't receive a confirmation e-mail and don't see it on the record of my paypal transaction.


 
Just put in your email address here -->http://www.dealextreme.com/accounts/passwordreminder.dx

Or creat an account if you don't have one --> http://www.dealextreme.com/accounts/register.dx


----------



## chimo (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

FYI. My order status now reads:

On 4/10/2007:
Packaged - ready for shipment (step 3/4). As your order is packaged, if you need to make changes to or cancel your order, you may request by email.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



chimo said:


> FYI. My order status now reads:
> 
> On 4/10/2007:
> Packaged - ready for shipment (step 3/4). As your order is packaged, if you need to make changes to or cancel your order, you may request by email.



Yaa Mine too :rock:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Same for my order. Looking forward to my first Cree. Fly away soon.

Geoff


----------



## gilles44 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Same for me.
Hope it will works.
I cross my fingers 

Gilles


----------



## BGater (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Aurora just emailed me again. I canceled my order, she emailed me yesterday and said they are in stock and asked if I wanted them to go ahead and fill my order. I said yes. Today the email says she was wrong and they do not have the CL-E and wanted me to wait. Asked for a prompt refund.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



BGater said:


> Aurora just emailed me again. I canceled my order, she emailed me yesterday and said they are in stock and asked if I wanted them to go ahead and fill my order. I said yes. Today the email says she was wrong and they do not have the CL-E and wanted me to wait. Asked for a prompt refund.



Hmmmmmmmm Thats funny becuz mines is still sayin packaged an ready to ship so i wonder what is goin on!!!

All those who ordered the C-LE better check!!!


----------



## BGater (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Hope yours is really ready to ship. Maybe since I asked to cancel first of the week I got put back in as a new order when I asked to cancel the cancel and fill the order, and now im at the end of the line and they sold out.........hmmm, now im good and dizzy !


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I had basically the same experience. Ordered early. Canceled. Got e-mail that seemed to indicate they could still fill my order if I wanted them to. Said "okay." New e-mails says the C-LE is sold out, would I wait? Asked for a refund. 



BGater said:


> Aurora just emailed me again. I canceled my order, she emailed me yesterday and said they are in stock and asked if I wanted them to go ahead and fill my order. I said yes. Today the email says she was wrong and they do not have the CL-E and wanted me to wait. Asked for a prompt refund.


----------



## BGater (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I would also like to say im not at all upset with DX, I think they are doing the best they can with this JetBeam situation. At least they answer the emails, not an easy task im sure with the volume of mail they probably get. I simply broke and ran after reading all the stuff from Emil and about bad QC and no real return option. My own fault for not waiting it out I guess.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I cancelled my order yesterday, and got a confirmation email from DX and Paypal this morning. Money was refunded to my Paypal account, no problems.


----------



## regulator (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

OK - I understand there were problems - and that is why it took 10 days just to package an item that was said to be in stock (because of the dealer agreements or something). But why then is my item saying packaged and ready to ship for over 2 days now???? The holiday has been over - and still not shipping my item!!!


----------



## LightScene (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

"But why then is my item saying packaged and ready to ship for over 2 days now???? "

I think because they sell a lot of stuff at very cheap prices they are very busy so it takes them longer to ship things.


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



regulator said:


> But why then is my item saying packaged and ready to ship for over 2 days now????


Some kind of "bulk shipping" or pre-sorting agreement to lower costs? I dunno. My UltraFire CREE C3 didn't ship on the 1st business day after it was ordered, either. *shrug*


----------



## lowatts (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

IMO the best thing to do is try not to think about this too much. I'm going to wait it out, it's one of five lights I'm waiting for from DX and Kia LOL. If I get it great, if not then I didn't loose anything worrying about it. These low quantities deals are always going to get a little complicated then mass produced items, and as has been said by others, it's just going to slow them down if we keep contacting them as I'm sure they're not a huge operation with an office full of customer service reps.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I just got an email from DX saying that my entire order shipped today. I placed my order on 3/30 and had about $40 of other crap on there, but I am not sure if that affected anything or not. I guess we'll find out in a week or so.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Ya man, I didn't even order the CL-E, just getting other stuff and my order has been sitting there for 12 over days now.... damn u CL-E buyers!!  j/k !


----------



## bullpup (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Shipping notice email tonight. I was going to cancell but decided to give it a try thinking a had a 60 % chance of being ok. Hopefully I did not make a mistake.

Update

Actually I checked me DX account since I ordered a charger. THis is the C-LE status:

Waiting for Supplier via Tracked Air Mail 
Any idead what this means?
Is it actually shipped or not?


----------



## sienna (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



bullpup said:


> Shipping notice email tonight. I was going to cancell but decided to give it a try thinking a had a 60 % chance of being ok. Hopefully I did not make a mistake.
> 
> Update
> 
> ...


 
Check your invoice, maybe your other thing got shipped but the CLE still Waiting for Supplier . It happen to me.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I have just checked my order an it says that the C-LE is ready to ship an i dnt have anythin else on order at this moment so it must be the C-LE!!! 

Well will have to wait an see what happens will keep you guys updated!!!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

The C-LE status was "shipped" on my invoiced, so hopefully it is right.


----------



## deeplog (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Checked my email today and my C-LE order from DX is now shipped. Did not have anything else on order. Already have one from the group buy but the more the merrier.


----------



## gilles44 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



deeplog said:


> Checked my email today and my C-LE order from DX is now shipped. Did not have anything else on order. Already have one from the group buy but the more the merrier.



Not yet shipped for me, only "ready for shipment".
Have to wait. !


----------



## bullpup (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



sienna said:


> Check your invoice, maybe your other thing got shipped but the CLE still Waiting for Supplier . It happen to me.


 
Checked my invoice. When I orderd the C-LE I also ordered two led flashlights for my child. When I checked the invioce the two kids lights is what was shipped. The invoice says waiting for supplier for the Jetbeam.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



bullpup said:


> Checked my invoice. When I orderd the C-LE I also ordered two led flashlights for my child. When I checked the invioce the two kids lights is what was shipped. The invoice says waiting for supplier for the Jetbeam.



Hmmm Its strange on some invoices it says shipped on others it says ready to ship, then there are some where it says it is packaged an others it still says waiting for the suppliers i find that very strange!!!


----------



## HGUE (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

My invoice now says "ordering" the C-LE while my other stuff was shipped today. Makes me fell a bit nervous as I understood DX to have one limited batch of C-LE ready to ship, so what´s there to order from? Either he got more laying around (not likely) or he have to order a bunch more expensive ones from the not-very-best-friend-of-DX manufactor.

Feels like a non pleasant situation for both (waiting) customers as well as the DX crew.. Hoping for the best!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Aw, super lame. My status on the C-LE went from shipped last night to ordering tonight. Way to dash my hopes, DX. Oh well, I have a million other lights. I can wait as long as they can.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

:sigh:Mines says it is shipped now:sigh: thank god at last hopefully it wont change back to ordering or i will be !!!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

WooHoo. My order says "Shipped- Via Hong Kong Post". Hope it stays that way.

Geoff


----------



## chimo (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Just got a "shipped" email.


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

same here Wohoooo


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Same here as well.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Pellidon said:


> same here Wohoooo



Aww maan i sense there is alot of smiles now that we have been notified of the shipment just hope these dnt turn in to angry faces once the lights do arrive  i just pray that they all be in good condition with out any faults...Amen!!!:lolsign:


----------



## sienna (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

My still *Collecting - products from suppliers. *


----------



## bullpup (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Finnally clicked the link for a refund. THats ok I will get the new fenix


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Abumustafa said:


> Aww maan i sense there is alot of smiles now that we have been notified of the shipment just hope these dnt turn in to angry faces once the lights do arrive  i just pray that they all be in good condition with out any faults...Amen!!!:lolsign:



Keeping my fingers crossed. But for "Plan B" I got wrenches, pliers, explosives (scratch that part), Burbon, soldering irons and a piece of paper stating "I*R=E^2"

(I R an Electrical Engineer) I haven't met a circuit yet I can't screw up more.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Pellidon said:


> (I R an Electrical Engineer) I haven't met a circuit yet I can't screw up more.



:lolsign: I will send you mine if they are dud you can blow them up too :lolsign:


----------



## bullpup (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



bullpup said:


> Finnally clicked the link for a refund. THats ok I will get the new fenix


 
Actually I got an email telling me they will ship this week

Thank you for your generous waiting. 

We will have this item in stock and ship them out by this weekend.


----------



## Pellidon (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Abumustafa said:


> :lolsign: I will send you mine if they are dud you can blow them up too :lolsign:



It may take some time. I am busy screwing up projects at work.


----------



## HGUE (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

hooray! just got shipping notice for my C-LE (actually two of my orders were shipped just now!). Altogether 3 lights heading my way from DX


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



HGUE said:


> hooray! just got shipping notice for my C-LE (actually two of my orders were shipped just now!). Altogether 3 lights heading my way from DX



Its funny becuz it says on the DX website that item shipped on 14th but it says on the hongkong post tracking site that it was posted 2day 20th thats 7 days later than listed hmmm!! 

Like a fellow CPFer said in anotha thread that the people in hongkong are in no hurry 



> Mine was shipped on the 10th of April and left Hong Kong today. Guess that no one is in a hurry in Hong Kong... 9 days just to leave the post office.


 :scowl:

Who else is tracking theirs an what does it say on DX an hongkong!!!


----------



## rivethead147 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

as mentioned above, careful taking the 'ship' notification from DX as truth as the last order i made with them, they shipped 8 days after the email. i spoke to a few friends in the USPS and since HongKong sends various goods to us through other industriesm it has zero to do with the import being checked in at customs, purely the fault of the shipper just not getting the shipment out in a timely fashion.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



rivethead147 said:


> as mentioned above, careful taking the 'ship' notification from DX as truth as the last order i made with them, they shipped 8 days after the email. i spoke to a few friends in the USPS and since HongKong sends various goods to us through other industriesm it has zero to do with the import being checked in at customs, purely the fault of the shipper just not getting the shipment out in a timely fashion.



True Rivet but if was not brought up with the sayin 

" Patience is a vitue " 

or

" Good things come to those who are patient "

I would be fumming  :lolsign: Well i guess anotha week wont kill!!!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Abumustafa said:


> Its funny becuz it says on the DX website that item shipped on 14th but it says on the hongkong post tracking site that it was posted 2day 20th thats 7 days later than listed hmmm!!
> 
> Like a fellow CPFer said in anotha thread that the people in hongkong are in no hurry
> 
> ...



I think the problem lies with the shipper. I always get items from Lumapower exactly 5 days after I get an email from them. Lumapower is very good at shipping their items on a timely fashion.

I've ordered from Kai Domain and received 1 item 7 days after receiving the shipping notice. Another took 10 days. I have on order a couple of more items and I bet all the delivery dates will be different.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Can you explain how to track the items from DX or KD? I have never been able to use the tracking number provided by DX with Hongkong post.

- Vikas


----------



## HGUE (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Vikas Sontakke said:


> Can you explain how to track the items from DX or KD? I have never been able to use the tracking number provided by DX with Hongkong post.
> 
> - Vikas




Problem is there is no universal post system in the world, every country has their own. The Hong Kong Post tracking number can only tell you the state of your parcel within Hong Kong. For the rest of the world the most interesting is when you get _*The item left Hong Kong for its destination. *_According to the tracking page some countries might be able to track the item even further, but I don't know about that since Sweden isn't included. 




rivethead147 said:


> as mentioned above, careful taking the 'ship' notification from DX as truth as the last order i made with them, they shipped 8 days after the email. i spoke to a few friends in the USPS and since HongKong sends various goods to us through other industriesm it has zero to do with the import being checked in at customs, purely the fault of the shipper just not getting the shipment out in a timely fashion.




I agree, usually the items are not registered with the HKP by the time the mail is sent out. Last order I had with DX took about 2 days to show up with the tracking number. However, my JetBeam is confirmed to be posted and registered by HKP and "is being processed for delivery to the addressee" already.
:goodjob:


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



HGUE said:


> For the rest of the world the most interesting is when you get _*The item left Hong Kong for its destination. *_According to the tracking page some countries might be able to track the item even further, but I don't know about that since Sweden isn't included.


Even if your country _is_ listed (mine, the U.S., is), I don't know as it means much. Allegedly my package left HK on the 18th. (Day before yesterday.) The USPS "tracking" system claims it knows nothing about the tracking number. (Not that it would mean all that much even if it did.)


----------



## davenlei (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Hgue,


Don't get your hopes up on receiving it right away. I had the "is being processed for delivery to the addressee" on my package and then a day later it changed back to "item left Hong Kong to it's destination" message. This was from the HK post site.


----------



## LEDcandle (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



SEMIJim said:


> Even if your country _is_ listed (mine, the U.S., is), I don't know as it means much. Allegedly my package left HK on the 18th. (Day before yesterday.) The USPS "tracking" system claims it knows nothing about the tracking number. (Not that it would mean all that much even if it did.)



It will only show up when it reaches the States or is delivered to your door etc... I think the worldwide postal agencies got together to provide extended tracking of registered mail or something, but of course its still not a real-time system or anything.

I've checked on S'pore registration numbers bound for the US and it will indeed show up on the USPS site, but apparently only when delivered and 'signed for'.


----------



## HGUE (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



davenlei said:


> Hgue,
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up on receiving it right away. I had the "is being processed for delivery to the addressee" on my package and then a day later it changed back to "item left Hong Kong to it's destination" message. This was from the HK post site.



Well, as far as I know that's the proper order; first being processed - then shipped off to the rest of the world.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

When a package from Hong Kong reaches my local USPS it only shows the day it arrives. Then it will say "out for delivery". I would check daily every morning then you will know for sure you are going to get your package that day.


----------



## emitter (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I finally realized that the usps tracking handles the tracking numbers starting with RA and ending in HK. Unfortunately small orders that don't get charged the penny tracking don't get an RA...HK number.


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I've got an RA...HK number. No show at the USPS site still.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Emilion has the new Jet Beam CL-E Version 1.2. New threads and no flickering. http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...d=154&osCsid=fdab4d032a1121bf3913d3870f2c68aa


----------



## datiLED (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



ernsanada said:


> Emilion has the new Jet Beam CL-E Version 1.2. New threads and no flickering. http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=154&osCsid=fdab4d032a1121bf3913d3870f2c68aa


 
These clearly say "_1.5V ONLY_" on the head. That is fine by me, since they have great output on a lithium primary cell. I'll wait to see what shows up from DX before taking the plunge, though.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



ernsanada said:


> Emilion has the new Jet Beam CL-E Version 1.2. New threads and no flickering. http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=154&osCsid=fdab4d032a1121bf3913d3870f2c68aa


 
I don't read that as losing PWM, do you?


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



ernsanada said:


> Emilion has the new Jet Beam CL-E Version 1.2. New threads and no flickering. http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=154&osCsid=fdab4d032a1121bf3913d3870f2c68aa



Hmmm very interestin could those that DX had be the C-LE version 1.2, i know i ordered 2 so i am hoping they are :lolsign: !!!

Well we will only find out once we recieved them!!!


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



ernsanada said:


> Emilion has the new Jet Beam CL-E Version 1.2. New threads and no flickering...


I wonder if no flickering means no PWM or it means they've improved the threads for better electrical conductivity so the beam will be steadier. My guess would be the latter.

Also, I note that Emilion's ad says this will have an AR _*sapphire*_ glass. If that's true, this would be significant as the current CLEs have AR glass lenses.

However, the original early Jetbeam CLE ads also claimed sapphire glass, but the final product was AR glass only (which was good enough for me. Still...). I'd check Emilion on this because, if true, it might tempt me to get some more Jetbeams, but I have my doubts. Sapphire glass lenses this size cost something close to $20 by themselves...


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Just Recieved my C-LEs all am gona say is  not happy at all no packages they were in plastics bags with a holster a laynard and 1 spare o ring, battery rattles no foam rings that ppl have been talking about, threads are not worth mentioning!! 

They both work thats a relief :candle: I noticed that they both have the hidden mode now i have to go an clean the threads an lube them!!! 

Check back later!!!


----------



## gunga (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Use Dr. scholl's small foam corn pads in head for foam rings. Works geat on mine.

BTW, is the inside of your light coated with a brass coloured finished? some are...


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



gunga said:


> Use Dr. scholl's small foam corn pads in head for foam rings. Works geat on mine.
> 
> BTW, is the inside of your light coated with a brass coloured finished? some are...



Yeah they are brass coated inside and also afta sum cleaning the threads dnt look that bad just need lubing cant seem to find any in the toolbox gona have to buy sum more!!!

I am still abit upset about the whole packing an stuff but the lights are not that bad they work in all levels an have the hiddin mode for 14500s :laughing:
overall i say 7/10!!!


----------



## gilles44 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Received mine today in France.
Works fine.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I distinctly recall the original picture showed a nice blister pack. Unfortunately, since DX has pulled the listing, you can't look at it anymore :-(

Received mine too; threads are not as bad as I was expecting given all the concerns raised here. They could use some lube but I don't have anything fancy to apply apart from automotive silicon or white lithium grease.

How do I activate the "hidden mode"? Is this the 4 second quick blink? If so, it will probably drain the battery if you kept it in that mode.

- Vikas


----------



## SEMIJim (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Abumustafa said:


> I am still abit upset about the whole packing an stuff but the lights are not that bad they work in all levels an have the hiddin mode for 14500s :laughing:
> overall i say 7/10!!!


You perhaps missed the posts where even those with the so-called "hidden mode" have had their CL-E's damaged by using 14500's in them?


----------



## led4me (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. Been reading for a while and as a result, did a couple of impulse buys. 

I got my Jetbeam CL-E yesterday from DX and had trouble changing the modes. Since it didn't come with instructions, I'm not sure if I am using it wrong or what. Is the UI to switch modes, simply to quickly turn it off and back on? If I switch multiple modes, can I do 1 mode at a time, or do I need to do several quick off/on sequences? What I am seeing is that sometimes, it seems to stay at mid-level. Other times I can switch. Other times, it goes 2 levels. My guess right now is that, either the battery shaking or thread inconsistency is affecting the sequence of off/on to change modes. Either that or just silly user error. Has anyone else seen this or have suggestions? or can someone provide instructions on the UI. Thanks in advance.

By the way, I do have the "hidden" mode (took forever to actually switch modes to figure that out)


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



led4me said:


> ...Has anyone else seen this or have suggestions?..


I think it comes from battery bounce due to having a free floating battery. If you put a foam pad or something inside to put pressure on the battery, the bounce is eliminated and the mode switching should work just fine.

I found the supplied foam washers to be a little too thick so I sliced one into 2 half thickness washers. I put one half thickness washer (with the glue part covered) in the tail of my CLE and it worked just fine after that.


----------



## bullpup (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

This is probably stupid but if I put the foam on the bottom of the tube wouldn't that stop the circut from completing?


nerdgineer said:


> I think it comes from battery bounce due to having a free floating battery. If you put a foam pad or something inside to put pressure on the battery, the bounce is eliminated and the mode switching should work just fine.
> 
> I found the supplied foam washers to be a little too thick so I sliced one into 2 half thickness washers. I put one half thickness washer (with the glue part covered) in the tail of my CLE and it worked just fine after that.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



bullpup said:


> This is probably stupid but if I put the foam on the bottom of the tube wouldn't that stop the circut from completing?


Sorry if it wasn't clear. I was referring to a foam _washer_. My CLE was supplied with foam washers which (once you punched out the center hole) let the little post machined into the bottom pass through and make contact with the battery. They were too thick as noted. Once split, I had 2 washers, one for each of my CLEs.

I'm told Dr. Scholl's foam pads for foot bunions or whatever also work well.


----------



## NetKidz (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



EngrPaul said:


> I don't read that as losing PWM, do you?


Saw it in the China forum. The new improvement of new version C-LE are:

1. Improved threading.
2. Improved efficiency and brightness.
3. PWM frequency increased 5 times.
4. Memorized last mode. 

If the PWM frequency really increased 5 times, it'll be near 300Hz and I think that's good. But for the memorized last mode and resume when switch on......  

I may get it soon, and will see what's happened.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



SEMIJim said:


> You perhaps missed the posts where even those with the so-called "hidden mode" have had their CL-E's damaged by using 14500's in them?



Jim Sent mine both back threads were not settling 1 of them siezed was not giving my Duracel Nimh back :touche:, opened it at last got my cell back an so i returned them both dnt need this hassle might get a MkIIx instead!!!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Abumustafa said:


> Jim Sent mine both back threads were not settling 1 of them siezed was not giving my Duracel Nimh back :touche:, opened it at last got my cell back an so i returned them both dnt need this hassle might get a MkIIx instead!!!



Were these 2 CL-E's from Deal Extreme?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I am happy with both Rexlight from KD and C-LE from DX. Here are my comments ...

1) Excellent ratio of build quality to price. The anodizing on Rexlight is better than on C-LE but they both feel very good in hand.
2) Good lanyard with C-LE. I wish Rexlight came with a lanyard.
3) Battery rattle with C-LE; no blister package, no foam washer
3) Excellent thread quality on Rexlight, good thread quality on C-LE
3) Once you get used to it, both user interfaces can be lived with. I prefer simpler and more deterministic C-LE UI. The medium mode is quite useful for most tasks.
4) Surprisingly, the output, beam quality and the tint is very similar.
5) On single NiMh AA, C-LE is far more efficient (1.1A vs !.5A for high)

All in all, I am glad that I jumped in on both the deals. At the same time, I am also relieved that I successfully resisted MKIIx and Dexlight offers. I will wait until Cree/SSC up their ante and double the output from 80 lm/W to 160 lm/W. As soon as Cree/SSC U4 bins start showing up, I will be back in the game.

- Vikas


----------



## Ty_Bower (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

My C-LE showed up today. My impressions are similar to most others. The output is as expected. It is bright and white. I'd say the overall output is essentially the same as my Rexlight. The color is not as blue as the Rexlight, which is a good thing. There is nothing wrong with the threading. It came pre-lubed with some really nice, really slippery stuff. I wish I knew what kind of lube they used - I'd buy some more for my other lights. 

I like the diminutive size, and the twisty action is growing on me. It's nice that it came with a lanyard and a spare o-ring. It did not come with a foam washer. The PWM (on low and medium) is really pretty bad, even worse than the Rexlight. I wish it turned on to high by default, or better yet give it a much faster PWM rate.

All in all, there's not too much to complain about, considering it was $26.


----------



## datiLED (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I just got my CL-E. It came with a nylon sheath and a cheesy lanyard, but no foam donut. The inside of the body is copper colored, and the threads are good.

It does not have any markings on the light at all. The circuitboard does not say Jetbeam, and it does not have SOS or hidden mode. 

**Edit: after a serious cleaning, and treatment with Deoxit and Deoxit Gold, I now have SOS and hidden mode.**

Overall, I like the light. I had never intended to run 3.7v L-Ion batteries, so that is not an issue.


----------



## outofgum (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Just got my CL-E which was a big relief because I wasn't sure when/if it was coming.

I like the HAIII color a lot and the size is almost identical to my L1P (but its a lot lighter). I like the beam pattern with the OP reflector, my tint is very white, with a slight blue-ish hue. Not too noticeable. When if first opened it up I noticed that the threads were dirty. They cleaned up nicely with an old toothbrush. They also needed to be lubed, so I used some rubber safe lube and the light is good to go.

I found it somewhat difficult to change between modes with my CL-E. The delay when switching on and off is very small, far less than half a second. In fact, its impossible to change modes when using one hand. Its basically off and instant on. In fact, I wasn't sure if it had different modes at first. Is this normal?

The output on medium is about equal to my L1P with a slightly larger hotspot. On high it was noticeably brighter. The low is pretty low, much less than an L1T which I feel is too bright. The holster leaves something to be desired. The front is just like the Fenix holster, but on the back instead of having a simple belt loop they have the 2 large velcro straps. This is much less elegant than the Fenix holster and adds a lot of bulk, I may end up just cutting off the straps if I find I don't need them.

The lanyard is nice, and I like ability to detach most of it. I don't have much confidence in its strength though, so I probably won't be twirling the light around like I do with my L1P.

As everyone else, my CL-E came with battery rattle. I don't have any Dr. Scholl's foam pads, but I do buy a lot of DVD+Rs on spindles - on most spindles there is a little foam pad which stops the DVDs from rattling and getting damaged. I cut one down to size and it works perfectly. There was still some side to side rattle, so I cut out a tiny piece of foam and taped it to the side of the battery. Its only a temporary fix, but now, no rattle. 

I'm not sure whether mine has a hidden mode, how would I be able to find out?


----------



## ez78 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I got two Jetbeam C-LE today from Dealextreme. Both are fully functional. Also no detectable difference between the output of them. They are very bright on high mode with 1.5v batteries, but no contest with my Ultrafire C2 which is producing significantly more light. Overall I am quite satisfied.

Some notes
-Both of my C-LE have the battery rattle, but it can be fixed
-Neither of them had any lubing in the threads, still work fine


----------



## Ty_Bower (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



outofgum said:


> I found it somewhat difficult to change between modes with my CL-E. The delay when switching on and off is very small, far less than half a second... Is this normal?
> 
> I'm not sure whether mine has a hidden mode, how would I be able to find out?


I also have a difficult time changing modes on mine. It does seem like you need to be awfully quick to get it to switch.

Do a search for "hidden mode" and you'll find the instructions. Basically, you set it to SOS and then turn it off. Wait two seconds, then turn it back on and leave it on. It will start out bright, then ramp down to essentially zero brightness. Then it will start blinking, maybe once every four seconds or so. I'd call it "locator beacon" instead of "hidden mode", but hey, that's just me. By the way, mine has it, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## rookie (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Same here, to change modes, it has to be lightning quick to switch, less than a second, or else it will stay on the same mode. This is my first Jetbeam and without any instuctions, is this common for all the Jetbeam C-LEs?


----------



## led4me (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

For my CL-E, I also have trouble changing modes. I tried nerdgineer's suggestion on adding a foam washer but that didn't help. One thing that seemed to help a bit is cleaning the threads on both the head and body of the flashlight. I still need very fast twists but I can change modes more consistently than when I first received the light. The threads on the body are still kind of dirty and I hope cleaning it more later on will make changing modes easier.


----------



## ez78 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I have found it is easy to change the modes, I'd say there is 2 seconds time. Sometimes it makes multiple contacts when I first twist the light on and skips to something else than medium mode.

Edit: I also have the "locator beacon" mode after SOS.


----------



## gilles44 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



Ty_Bower said:


> Then it will start blinking, maybe once every four seconds or so. I'd call it "locator beacon" instead of "hidden mode", but hey, that's just me.



I wonder how long it can last in this mode, it blinks in low mode... I suppose several days !
Any usage for it ?


----------



## LapinMalin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Received mine today.
No 'sealed retail package' but a plastic bag with holster, lanyard and spare o-ring. No foam washer, but not a big deal.
Threads were really dirty. Twisty action is kind of ok after extensive cleaning and lubing.
Made a ghetto foam washer.
It has the hidden mode but it is a 'special hidden mode'. When I turn it off from SOS mode, it turns on in locator mode event when I wait a long time (tested above 10 minutes).
Mode change is difficult because I have to twist very fast, almost impossible to achieve one handed.
For the moment, I put it in the "not good-not bad pile"


----------



## outofgum (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Mine does have the hidden mode. It seems like pretty much everyone has it in this batch.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



gilles44 said:


> I wonder how long it can last in this mode, it blinks in low mode... I suppose several days !
> Any usage for it ?


Over five days, according to this post:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1979917&postcount=55


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Had a card in the mail from the postman saying I can pick mine up at the post office tomorrow. Apparently they are sent registered. Sure hope it's a good one. Will be my first Cree.

Geoff


----------



## sphynx_000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



NetKidz said:


> Saw it in the China forum. The new improvement of new version C-LE are:
> 
> 1. Improved threading.
> 2. Improved efficiency and brightness.
> ...




PERFECT! - I hope this is all true.

I just ordered the v2 cle, and this is exactly what im looking for. I think I will reallly like the last memory mode too.


----------



## flyingbrass (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Mine came today. The threads were lubed with something similar to pipe dope. Not knowing if part of that was metal particles, I scrubbed it off with a toothbrush and some alcohol, then applied some molybdenum disulphide. After the carrier had mostly dried, I wiped on some silicone grease.

I cut a donut of foam and dropped it in the bottom of the battery tube. I also added a piece of paper around the battery. The combo pretty much eliminated battery rattle.

As others have said, switching modes isn't easy. You have to be quick. So far, I'm liking the intermittent on method the best. Screw the head down until it's just short of completing the circuit. Then use your thumb and forefinger to pull and hold the head down to turn the light on. Switching modes this way is much easier than twisting.

I have a crescent of light showing on the very outside edge of the spillbeam. I wonder if the LED isn't sitting square.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Got two of these from dealextreme, intended to give one as a gift. Completely unacceptable, I can barely even get them to work myself. One of the lights has the little foam pad in the bottom, the other does not. The head on one is "gritty" and difficut to turn, the other is so loose that in the head is perpetually about to fall off. I tried to remedy this by applying a couple layers of teflon tape (what I do to many of my flashlights) -- but then I realized that the threads were essential to conduction. I was expecting something more like the Fenix L0D design -- on that, the threads themselves are actually anodized, meaning they stay nice and smooth smooth rather than "gritty" -- conduction occurs when the cylindrical tube hits the conudctive "ring" inside the head of the light.

Once I finally got the light onto high (difficult as the contact is so bad the light will flikcer out if you move it at all and jump back to medium) -- which took about 5 minutes -- I have to say I like the output. It's a shame they dind't just make this a one-level twisty IMHO.

Anyway, looks like I'm going to have to send these back and bite the bullet and drop-ship an L1D-CE as a gift, instead. (I'm confident enough in Fenix to actually work out of the box)


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Received my two a couple of days ago. I'm very pleased, although the wide variety of good and bad C-LEs everyone has received has been remarkable.

Both mine have good threads and excellent bodies. Came dry, but the usual clean and lube took care of that. Output is good---better than either my Jet MKII on NiMH or my Lumapower M3 on 1xAA NiMH. The beams are nice---white with fairly bright spill. I went the Dr. Scholl's route, and also added the paper wrap, and likewise am happy with the battery rattle being pretty much eliminated.

The odd part of my order is that, while one's UI works quite well, the other---after an initial period of sporadic multi-level functioning---has now decided to be a one-level (high) light only. I've had excellent advice from nerdgineer on how to address the issue, but no luck so far. The truth is, I'm not terribly upset, because the simplicity of a one-level twistie, esp. if used left-handed, can be a good thing.

What I most like about the C-LEs is the overall small size, the small very "grippable" bezel, the nice beam, and the handsome, well-knurled body. The UI issue on one aside, still the best $50 on lights I've spent in a while.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Picked up mine this morning. Threads were gritty and getting it to change levels is definitely tricky. I've also added a foam washer and paper around the battery. Tried different thickness washers and still can't decide if they make activation easier. I think it'll take some practice. On the plus side the beam is very white with no rings or artifacts. The HA is very nice. And, it does have the hidden mode. I wish it functioned easier, but as long as I remind myself it was only $26.01, everything is fine. Think I need to find some conductive grease.

Geoff

P.S. Forgot to mention. Mine has a GID o-ring for the lens. Is this normal?


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Still waiting for mine... I'm on the US west coast...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

After a day with this light I'm beginning to get the hang of mode changing. I've had the best luck using the method flyingbrass described a few posts back. Using the "play" in the threads makes for quick enough switching, and if you're holding it right it's not hard to crank it down when you get to the mode you want. Still jazzed by the smoothness and tint of the beam and the perfect HA. It has, however, made me appreciate more the body-in-head design, like most Fenix, where clean threads for good conduction is not a factor. Guess that"s why Jetbeam is dropping this design.

Geoff


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



> Geoff
> 
> P.S. Forgot to mention. Mine has a GID o-ring for the lens. Is this normal?



Yep, mine do, too. They are thin and not too bright, but better than nothing.


----------



## chrome-addict (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Got mine today ...in a plastic bag, gritty with no foam pad. Cleaned up the threads, lubed it, installed a makeshift pad and a paper sleeve. It's much improved, but the 1/2 second thing getting it to change modes is very irritating. The PWM on mine is also very noticeable in low making reading almost impossible. On the other hand the beam is flawless and very white on high. It's much brighter than I expected, so not all is lost. Too bad there isn't a way to leave it in the high mode. 

The overall form and asthetics of this little light, give it so much potential to be the perfect EDC. Too bad it's such a pain in the ar$$ to switch modes! For $26 bucks though, I'll keep it. 

I'm curious about the "new & improved" version. If it were easier to operate, had higher frequency PWM, and a little more output ...they just might have something.


----------



## fineday (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Yeah I've heard something about the NEW VERSION. It was said:

More dependable twist
More efficienal, means brigher at the same current at battery
Higher PWM frequent

Seems quite nice, mine flicks seriously at low mode, but never mind, I'm not sensitive at that.

----

And seems the price raised a little, from RMB 168 to RMB 200:candle:


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



fineday said:


> Yeah I've heard something about the NEW VERSION. It was said:
> 
> More dependable twist
> More efficienal, means brigher at the same current at battery
> ...



Has anyone seen one of these new versions? I backed out of the DX deal when all the QC issues came up. If those had been worked out, I might be interested. I take it that Emilion charges for shipping. So his $29 isn't the bottom line


----------



## bullpup (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Got mine today. I actually cancelled and got an email saying will ship by weeks end so I said go ahead. Even after cleaning and lubing the threads feel gritty but not as bad as I thought they would be. Light works fine except the battery shakes inside a bit. I will have to put something inside (Dr scholls?) to stop the rattle. I did notice my Nimh had a ding on the bottom of it from the negative needle like contact on the bottom after use. No blister pack or instructions. In the last week I got this, a jetbeam mkIIx and two rexlights One is NIMH , one is 14500). I like the brightness of the Jetbeam on the 14500 but the UI is really to complicated. The Rexlights work fine but I do not like how it just shut of without dimming when the battery was low with the Nimh. The C-LE is simple interface but I do not like the pin inside the tube possible poking my battery. Anyway for 25 it was OK. I guess everylight has its positives and negatives.


----------



## gunga (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

A couple notes:

-I use Dr. Scholls small corn pads on the head, works like a charm
-I notice the dimple at the bottom poking into a couple of my eneloops too. Not good, so I filed it down, now it doesn't work properly with my alkalines (shorter). I ended up adding a solder blob to the head and all works well.
-pwm is pretty slow, so I can notice the flickering.
- cleaning and lubing the threads worked well for me (my light came from one of the GBs).

I'm thinking of selling my sample. All in all, a pretty good light, I just don't need it.


----------



## flyingbrass (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

What I thought were indentations from a pin at the bottom are on all my new Duracell alkalines. Maybe mine doesn't have the pin. I don't see one. The light came with a solder blob on the head.


----------



## chimo (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I have an early group buy batch and a new on from DealExtreme. They are not quite the same.

The head knurling is different. The logo are slightly different as well wrt letter spacing. (DX Left, Gp Buy Right)




The boards are different. (new/old)


 



As well, the switch time between modes is annoyingly short for the DX model.


----------



## kwando (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

i cannot find a place to buy more C-LE's... on my trip to thailand i gave both mine away as gifts... i need to buy a few more. The link on the first post does not work.


----------



## Nake (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



kwando said:


> i cannot find a place to buy more C-LE's... on my trip to thailand i gave both mine away as gifts... i need to buy a few more. The link on the first post does not work.


 
Try here.

http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=154&osCsid=287cc2cc86e69df1e575503fd972b0a0


----------



## blake711 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



chimo said:


> I have an early group buy batch and a new on from DealExtreme. They are not quite the same.
> 
> The head knurling is different. The logo are slightly different as well wrt letter spacing. (DX Left, Gp Buy Right)
> 
> ...



Has anyone confirmed if the DX lights are knockoffs? I am looking at one of the DX lights next to a Emillion GB light. These things looks like knockoffs to me. Can anyone confirm?

Blake


----------



## LGCubana (May 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

The license holder said that the DX version was an older model. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1945371&postcount=107


----------



## lowatts (May 1, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Finally got mine after a month. According to tracking information it left HK on 4/26, arrived to the Eastern US today.

I'm relieve to find mine works fine. Just has two very tiny nicks on the edge of the tube and the edge of one knurled diamond. Tread needed cleaning like most others here. It cleaned pretty easily with isolpropyl alcohol and toothbrush--just be sure to do it in a place where you don't care about getting stains. I did in near the bathroom sink and even though I didn't brush hard at all, there were sprays of the aluminum dust/alcohol mix and it took some minor scrubbing to get just the small specks off the porceline coated sink. It didn't just wipe off.

Mine didn't come with any foam ring either so I made my own with some leftover foam sheet padding. And lubed it with a little synthetic Finish Line bike lube.

It's not as bright as my single cell RCR123A Cree light (142l) from DX on high, but it should have twice the run time. I started to do a test on run time on high with a NiMH AA but it got really warm after just 15 minutes so I stopped it. Didn't really want to push my luck with it, and electronics tend to age faster when hot. I'm sure it would've run cooler in actual use, if I were holding it in my hands to drain off the heat.

This will be my EDC for now. I like the wider spill and bigger and brighter hot spot of the 142l, but this one's variable brightness and longer run time more than makes up for it. But then again, the 142l is almost an inch shorter and if I can find a holster sized for it, I just might go back to it since it'll be less conspicuous on my belt.


----------



## ernsanada (May 2, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I just received a Jet Beam for a co-worker from Deal Extreme.

The twisting action on the Deal Extreme CL-E head is a whole lot smoother than the Emilion Jet Beam CL-E.

Came in a plastic bag with a holster, lanyard and one o-ring. No foam pads.







O-ring not pictured.






Left, Deal Extreme CL-E. Right, Emilion's Workbench CL-E






Left, Deal Extreme CL-E. Right, Emilion's Workbench CL-E






Left, Deal Extreme CL-E. Right, Emilion's Workbench CL-E


----------



## kwando (May 4, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

i have both V1 and V2 C-LE's and switching modes on the V2 sucks! you have to on/off/on the light within .25 seconds to get it to cycle between modes. 

on my V1, i can wait easily 3 seconds and it will progress to the next mode. Thus making it a great one handed light. 

The only reason i bought a V2 is to replace my EDC that i gave to a family member.


----------



## farscape105 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I know this is little off topic. I have 2 C-le's. Thinking of running 14500 in one of them. If/when board gets fried, what does that mean? That from then on I will only be able to run 14500's in it and will lose the modes, only run on high?


----------



## NetKidz (May 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*



kwando said:


> i have both V1 and V2 C-LE's and switching modes on the V2 sucks! you have to on/off/on the light within .25 seconds to get it to cycle between modes.


 
My new version C-LE (v1.2 ?) didn't have this problem. The operation and mode change are like the old version. I updated it here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2002657&postcount=56


----------



## Duc Nguyen (May 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

I got this light 3 days ago from DX and it is not worth because it rettle when using with Alkaline battery and the thread NOT SMOOTH when I turned the head for other options. I would rather pay more .


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 5, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

Make a little foam doughnut for the battery tube, wrap the battery with a Post-It note, clean the threads with a toothbrush or wire brush, and practice mode switching a bit more. I was kinda disappointed at first, but not much now. It really does have a nice beam.

Geoff


----------



## alphazeta (May 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

After the all the drama surrounding the sale of the CLE thru dealextreme, I see that it is once again for sale on their website for $26.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2095

Just an FYI for those that feel like they "missed out".


----------



## alphazeta (May 8, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (forced removed from listing)*

*dupe* post


----------



## nanotech17 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (back again)*

I waste no time and ordered one yesterday together with this - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3379
Surprisingly they shipped both today :huh:


----------



## LightJaguar (May 9, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (back again)*

I like the clip on the light that you bought nanotech. I wonder what the difference is between that light and the stainless steel C1. Too many cool little lights, you guys need to quit posting links to the products!


----------



## AFAustin (May 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (back again)*

CPF night-owls, you might want to take notice. 

Although they have generated their fair share of controversy, I love the little JetBeam C-LE. I know their quality has been hit or miss, but my experience has been very good with Kyle/Dealextreme's customer service, so I think it's a good risk. I just bought 2 more, and the website is saying 8 more left, so....get 'em while you can.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (back again)*

and they a new DX light which look just the same as the JB CL-E.
Take a look at DX website.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (May 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (back again)*

It' called a Dexlight X.V Cree 5-Mode 1xAA Flashlight . 

Same features as C-LE and a few dollars cheaper. :naughty:

_"14500 3.6V batteries also work but is not officially supported and is not recommended as it causes permanent damages to the flashlight"_

Yet, there are images of the light with the 14500 3.6V :thinking:


----------



## AFAustin (May 12, 2007)

*Re: JetBeam C-LE $26 @DX (back again)*

That is pretty weird to picture the light a couple of times with the 14500 that's going to "permanently damage" it!

In any event, where did this new Dexlight come from? It looks like a rebadged C-LE, with some bands in the knurling. I sent an inquiry to Kyle, hoping he might shed a little light on this newest chapter in the continuing saga of JetBeam.

Update: Just noticed there's already a thread discussing the new Dexlight X.V: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=164751


----------



## flyingbrass (May 15, 2007)

Mine from DX gets quite warm on high. The whole light gets significantly hotter than the head of my L2D on turbo, yet the Jetbeam's output is somewhere between the L2D's medium and high. I realize the Jetbeam has less mass, but even with that considered it still seems to be putting out significantly more heat. I get the same temp increase with both fresh alkaline and NiMH batteries. It doesn't get as warm with a partially run down battery.

I don't have any way to measure the temperature. Judging by how much heat my hand absorbs I'm sure it would become uncomfortably hot to hold if used on high as a candle. Is this normal for a C-LE or is mine an oddball? It's the only light I have of this size, so I don't have any frame of reference. Seems like a 14500 would thoroughly fry it.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 15, 2007)

My light, also from DX, does not get very warm on high, even when used in candle mode. That's with NiMH or alkaline. On the other hand, it's not quite as bright as I expected, so maybe that's the tradeoff. On high it's brighter than a Civictor or L0Pse, but maybe a little less than my 3 AA MiniMag. I don't think it's anywhere near 80 lumens. I would judge the levels to be 50, 20, and 10, using my L0Pse as the yardstick.

Geoff


----------



## chrome-addict (May 15, 2007)

My DX C-LE gets warm, but not hot. Max output is close to high on my L1D-CE. It's noticeably brighter in all modes than my C-LE V1.2, which is suppossed to be brighter on high ...what gives? There seems to be a lot of inconsistencies in output & QC amongst the different versions.

The V1.2 that I have runs relatively cool on high, much cooler than the previous versions. I wonder if this is any indication that it will handle 14500's better. Anyone else make this observation?


----------

